# RICNDAREGAL



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

UR NEW BLADDER AGAINST MY PISTON.............. :0 :0


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 10 2008, 07:39 PM~11310397
> *UR NEW BLADDER AGAINST MY PISTON.............. :0  :0
> *


What wrong with that :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

:0 :0 DAM AND I HAVE TO WORK :angry:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 10 2008, 08:39 PM~11310397
> *UR NEW BLADDER AGAINST MY PISTON.............. :0  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*I GOT MONEY ON THE BLADDER :biggrin: *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 10 2008, 09:56 PM~11311430
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 10 2008, 09:58 PM~11311459
> *I GOT MONEY ON THE BLADDER :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 10 2008, 10:00 PM~11311474
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


*WHAT'S POPPIN IN SO CAL MUFASA*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Aug 10 2008, 09:20 PM~11310890
> *What wrong with that  :biggrin:
> *


all games homie...u know we cool as fuck!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 10 2008, 10:01 PM~11311495
> *WHAT'S POPPIN IN SO CAL MUFASA
> *


same shit different day.....................JUS MESSIN WITH THE HOMIE RICK............MET UP WITH HIM 2DAY...HE NEEDED A FITTING FOR HIS NEW PUMP :0 :0 I GOTTA ADMIT.........ONE NICE LOOKING PUMP.............


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

My money is on Mufasa qand the Piston :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 10 2008, 10:04 PM~11311541
> *My money is on Mufasa qand the Piston  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 10 2008, 08:58 PM~11311459
> *I GOT MONEY ON THE BLADDER :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: all tihs for me huh :0 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2008, 10:07 PM~11311582
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

that shit doesnt sound right. 'your piston against my bladder' :ugh:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 10 2008, 08:39 PM~11310397
> *UR NEW BLADDER AGAINST MY PISTON.............. :0  :0
> *


HEY DONT FORGET, IM RIDIN WITH YOU IN THE CAPRICE  :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal+Aug 10 2008, 10:10 PM~11311615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE WERE U ON WEDNESDAY....... :0 ......IT WAS COOL UP THERE!! :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ill put my money on mufasa and his piston for the mere fact he has had the time to get the car dialed in with his components. but im not taking away from the bladder either. if he has already or had the time to get it working with his car i believe they would be equals


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

you sure you aint gonna call my two dummy batteries extra weight though :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 10 2008, 10:50 PM~11312005
> *U KNOW IT DOGGIE.............
> :twak: GET UR MIND OUT OF OFF TOPIC.....THIS THE HYDROS FORUM :biggrin:
> WHERE WERE U ON WEDNESDAY....... :0 ......IT WAS COOL UP THERE!! :cheesy:
> *


WIFEY GOT RUSHED TO THE ER THAT DAY, SO I STAYED HOME WITH HER, GOTTA WATCH THAT PREGNANCY-TWINS ON THE WAY :biggrin: :biggrin: THEY SAID YOU WERE PUNKIN FOOLS BUT YOU WERE MISSIN A LIL SOMETHIN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 10 2008, 10:53 PM~11312035
> *you sure you aint gonna call my two dummy batteries extra weight though :0 :0 :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 U WENT 8 ALREADY????AND A BLADDER???????


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 10 2008, 10:57 PM~11312061
> *:0  :0  :0 U WENT 8 ALREADY????AND A BLADDER???????
> *


not yet she's still on 6. we're gettin her dialed in still. we could do it sunday though, you know tha family loves to play uffin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 10 2008, 10:56 PM~11312060
> *WIFEY GOT RUSHED TO THE ER THAT DAY, SO I STAYED HOME WITH HER, GOTTA WATCH THAT PREGNANCY-TWINS ON THE WAY :biggrin:  :biggrin: THEY SAID YOU WERE PUNKIN FOOLS BUT YOU WERE MISSIN A LIL SOMETHIN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HOPE THE WIFES OK.......AND AS FAR AS THE REST............


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 10 2008, 11:01 PM~11312087
> *not yet she's still on 6. we're gettin her dialed in still. we could do it sunday though, you know tha family loves to play uffin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 10 2008, 11:02 PM~11312092
> *HOPE THE WIFES OK.......AND AS FAR AS THE REST............
> *


LETS JUST SAY YOU AND THE KIDS WONT BE MISSIN ANYTHING NEXT TIME YOUR OUT THIS WAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 10 2008, 11:01 PM~11312087
> *not yet she's still on 6. we're gettin her dialed in still. we could do it sunday though, you know tha family loves to play uffin:
> *


ON 6 OR 8 ???...DONT MATTER.....WE'LL DO IT ANYWAYS.............I AINT SCARED....... :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 10 2008, 11:03 PM~11312094
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


whats up china man we always run into at the shows big homie uffin: congrats on the twins uffin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 10 2008, 11:04 PM~11312102
> *whats up china man we always run into at the shows big homie uffin: congrats on the twins uffin:
> *


OH YEAH ITS ALL LOVE WITH THE BIG M AND MY DOGGZ FROM THE FAMILY, YALL ALWAYS PUTTIN IT DOWN AND SUPORTING WHATEVER WE DO, MUCH LOVE


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 11 2008, 12:01 AM~11312087
> *not yet she's still on 6. we're gettin her dialed in still. we could do it sunday though, you know tha family loves to play uffin:
> *


congrats on the twins homie.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 10 2008, 11:04 PM~11312101
> *ON 6 OR 8 ???...DONT MATTER.....WE'LL DO IT ANYWAYS.............I AINT SCARED....... :0  :0
> *


 dont forget about chalio either uffin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2008, 11:08 PM~11312119
> *congrats on the twins homie.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 10 2008, 11:04 PM~11312100
> *LETS JUST SAY YOU AND THE KIDS WONT BE MISSIN ANYTHING NEXT TIME YOUR OUT THIS WAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 10 2008, 11:09 PM~11312123
> *dont forget about chalio either uffin:
> *


 :0 :0 DOUBLE TEAM......... :nono: ........





:biggrin: :biggrin: LETS DO IT!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 10 2008, 11:11 PM~11312139
> *:0  :0 DOUBLE TEAM......... :nono: ........
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: LETS DO IT!!
> *


no double team, just givin you what you were askin for 2 weeks ago uffin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 10 2008, 11:09 PM~11312131
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 10 2008, 11:13 PM~11312147
> *no double team, just givin you what you were askin for 2 weeks ago uffin:
> *


SO WHOS READY FIRST.......U OR CHALIO......LETS DO ONE HOP 2MORROW........!!! :0 :0 

OR U SCARED........... hno: hno:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 10 2008, 11:13 PM~11312150
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 11 2008, 12:14 AM~11312163
> *SO WHOS READY FIRST.......U OR CHALIO......LETS DO ONE HOP 2MORROW........!!! :0  :0
> 
> OR U SCARED........... hno:  hno:
> *



lol something im not aware of or u just anxious


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2008, 11:16 PM~11312173
> *lol  something im not aware of or u just anxious
> *


NOT SCARED...............


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 10 2008, 11:14 PM~11312163
> *SO WHOS READY FIRST.......U OR CHALIO......LETS DO ONE HOP 2MORROW........!!! :0  :0
> 
> OR U SCARED........... hno:  hno:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: have to wait till sunday for all that


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 10 2008, 11:18 PM~11312189
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: have to wait till sunday for all that
> *


 :angry: SHOULD I BUILD A SPARE MOTOR THEN????? :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 10 2008, 11:20 PM~11312195
> *:angry: SHOULD I BUILD A SPARE MOTOR THEN????? :0
> *


what you talking your mufasa your car never breaks down :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 10 2008, 11:22 PM~11312201
> *what you talking your mufasa your car never breaks down :0
> *


 :werd:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 10 2008, 11:24 PM~11312213
> *:werd:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 10 2008, 11:24 PM~11312213
> *:werd:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: AND THAT SON OVA BICTH IS VERY QUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIET :biggrin: SSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 10 2008, 11:26 PM~11312221
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin: AND THAT SON OVA BICTH IS VERY QUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIET :biggrin: SSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

NOW CAN I HAVE MY SIGNATURE BACK............ :twak: 

:biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 10 2008, 11:28 PM~11312232
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> NOW CAN I HAVE MY SIGNATURE BACK............ :twak:
> ...


 :yessad: :yes: :yessad: :yes: :yessad: :yes: :biggrin: HEY RICH HURRRRRRRRRRRRRRY UP BEFORE MUFASA WANTS TO HOP ME :no: :no: :no:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 10 2008, 11:34 PM~11312252
> *:yessad:  :yes:  :yessad:  :yes:  :yessad:  :yes:  :biggrin: HEY RICH HURRRRRRRRRRRRRRY UP BEFORE MUFASA WANTS TO HOP ME :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


U LUCKY I DIDNT GO TO THAT SHOW...U TOOK FIRST DIDNT U???


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

MAJESTICS CC SFV COMING SOON :0 





My money on the homie mufasa wit or without that piston seen what he do on 3/8 too


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 10 2008, 11:35 PM~11312258
> *U LUCKY I DIDNT GO TO THAT SHOW...U TOOK FIRST DIDNT U???
> *


OF COURSE I DID, BUT IT WOULDA BEEN ALL GOOD TAKEN A 2ND PLACE TO A FELLOW CLUBMEM............ I MEANT HOMIE OF MINE :biggrin: I BROKE DOWN ON THE WAY THERE, THE REAR STUDS BROKE, BUT 30 MINUTES LATER THEY WERE FIXED AND BACC ON THE ROAD :biggrin: 1st PLACE


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 10 2008, 11:47 PM~11312323
> *OF COURSE I DID, BUT IT WOULDA BEEN ALL GOOD TAKEN A 2ND PLACE TO A FELLOW CLUBMEM............ I MEANT HOMIE OF MINE :biggrin: I BROKE DOWN ON THE WAY THERE, THE REAR STUDS BROKE, BUT 30 MINUTES LATER THEY WERE FIXED AND BACC ON THE ROAD  :biggrin: 1st PLACE
> *


CONGRATS..............


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:0 :0 DAMN SOUNDS LIKE THE PICNIC WILL GET INTERESTING :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 10 2008, 09:02 PM~11311504
> *all games homie...u know we cool as fuck!
> *


It all good... we see u sunday tha 17th...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

FAMILY MAKIN IT HAPPEN 8/17-08 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Aug 11 2008, 12:29 AM~11312508
> *It all good... we see u sunday tha 17th...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 10 2008, 11:31 PM~11312514
> *FAMILY MAKIN IT HAPPEN 8/17-08  :0  :0  :0
> *


:yes: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 11 2008, 12:22 AM~11312201
> *what you talking your mufasa your car never breaks down :0
> *



X2.... but u can build me a spare motor chris lol


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2008, 01:32 AM~11312618
> *X2....  but u can build me a spare motor chris lol
> *


 :nono:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 11 2008, 01:50 PM~11315521
> *:nono:
> *


lol it was worth a shot lol


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 11 2008, 12:50 PM~11315521
> *:nono:
> *


you can build me one I'm in a different area code :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 11 2008, 05:46 PM~11317961
> *you can build me one I'm in a different area code  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: ..............ive already given up pretty much everything ive done to my car..........at least lemme keep a lil something for my self.......... :angry: 

besides........its not very hard to get good inches off 6 batts and up......most people just cant hit a switch to get maximum out of their set up..........others are just afraid to try different products out there......... or different combinations on their cars.......


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

oh....and for the record...my car will bumper with a cce or saco motor as well.....they just get way hotter much faster from tests ive done on my car......


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 11 2008, 08:29 PM~11319045
> *:nono: ..............ive already given up pretty much everything ive done to my car..........at least lemme keep a lil something for my self.......... :angry:
> 
> besides........its not very hard to get good inches off 6 batts and up......most people just cant hit a switch to get maximum out of their set up..........others are just afraid to try different products out there......... or different combinations on their cars.......
> *



im not afraid to try other products out there. my wallet is just scared, mostly filled with lint instead of money lol. but definately always a thanks for the leads youve given me


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2008, 07:41 PM~11319187
> *im not afraid to try other products out there.  my wallet is just scared, mostly filled with lint instead of money lol.  but definately always a thanks for the leads youve given me
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 11 2008, 07:29 PM~11319045
> *:nono: ..............ive already given up pretty much everything ive done to my car..........at least lemme keep a lil something for my self.......... :angry:
> 
> besides........its not very hard to get good inches off 6 batts and up......most people just cant hit a switch to get maximum out of their set up..........others are just afraid to try different products out there......... or different combinations on their cars.......
> *


oh Im cool wit everything you done did for mine already I'm way past where I wanted to be.....cant wait for the next car now....just gotta get my money together ta snatch a set of your test springs now :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 11 2008, 08:29 PM~11319800
> *oh Im cool wit everything you done did for mine already I'm way past where I wanted to be.....cant wait for the next car now....just gotta get my money together ta snatch a set of your test springs now  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DAMN MUFASA RIC GOT YOU NERVOUS  :0 :0 :0 



:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

will have to drive down to see this in person... :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

damn this topic blew up quik :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 11 2008, 08:09 PM~11320266
> *will have to drive down to see this in person... :thumbsup:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 11 2008, 09:04 PM~11320211
> *DAMN MUFASA RIC GOT YOU NERVOUS  :0  :0  :0
> :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ..............BRING UR CAR SO I CAN SERVE U TOO!!

:0 :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 11 2008, 10:56 PM~11321407
> *:uh: ..............BRING UR CAR SO I CAN SERVE U TOO!!
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


come on this is a topic dedicated to ricndaregal, not 79 regal goddammit!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 11 2008, 11:09 PM~11321544
> *come on this is a topic dedicated to ricndaregal, not 79 regal goddammit!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT IM SAYING.....................U BETTER REGULATE.........

HES TRYING TO STEAL UR SPOTLIGHT.......... :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 11 2008, 11:11 PM~11321558
> *THATS WHAT IM SAYING.....................U BETTER REGULATE.........
> 
> HES TRYING TO STEAL UR SPOTLIGHT.......... :0  :0
> *


 :0 i know huh, gonna have to put him back in my pocket :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 11 2008, 11:12 PM~11321582
> *:0 i know huh, gonna have to put him back in my pocket :0 :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 11 2008, 11:23 PM~11321673
> *i thought i told you to get back in my pocket tatoo :0 :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 12 2008, 12:12 AM~11321582
> *:0 i know huh, gonna have to put him back in my pocket :0 :0  :biggrin:
> *


lol dayum.. better use ur balls now while u still got em anyways. cuz u know after them twins are born u lady gonna have u snipped lol


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2008, 11:49 PM~11321888
> *lol dayum.. better use ur balls now while u still got em anyways.  cuz u know after them twins are born u lady gonna have u snipped lol
> *


you got it mixed up big dawg, china mans the one havin the twins uffin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2008, 11:49 PM~11321888
> *lol dayum.. better use ur balls now while u still got em anyways.  cuz u know after them twins are born u lady gonna have u snipped lol
> *


U THINKIN CHINAMAN HOMIE.............


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 11 2008, 09:56 PM~11321407
> *:uh: ..............BRING UR CAR SO I CAN SERVE U TOO!!</span>
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *





<span style=\'color:blue\'>I COULD BUT NOT SURE OF IF I CAN CONNECT MY SETUP TO JACK STAND :dunno: LOL


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Aug 11 2008, 10:49 PM~11321888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU MAN NOT BE HAVING THEM TWINS BUT YOU KNOW THE OL LADY HAS IT LIKE THAT  :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 12 2008, 12:00 AM~11321951
> *I COULD BUT NOT SURE OF IF I CAN CONNECT MY SETUP TO JACK STAND :dunno: LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OR IF RICK WILL LET U OUT OF HIS POCKET....!! :0 :0 







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 12 2008, 12:51 AM~11321901
> *U THINKIN CHINAMAN HOMIE.............
> *


oh my bad fellas. sorry for the mistake. hehe


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 11 2008, 11:02 PM~11321968
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OR IF RICK WILL LET U OUT OF HIS POCKET....!! :0  :0
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MY HOE DOES KEEP A GOOD GRIP ON IT :roflmao: :roflmao:


J/P DON'T WANT TO GIVE IT BACK SOMETIMES  :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 12 2008, 01:06 AM~11321992
> *MY HOE DOES KEEP A GOOD GRIP ON IT :roflmao: :roflmao:
> J/P DON'T WANT TO GIVE IT BACK SOMETIMES   :biggrin:
> *


just leave it on the dresser when u leave huh lol


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2008, 11:07 PM~11321996
> *just leave it on the dresser when u leave huh lol
> *



BULLSHIT ASIDE HOW ARE YOU DOING BRO


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 12 2008, 01:15 AM~11322033
> *BULLSHIT ASIDE HOW ARE YOU DOING BRO
> *



i cant complain. the weather isnt too bad..... im still alive lol. tryin to loose a lil weight as well...

how about u. what u got goin on out in ur area? 

hows the weather CHRIS lol just fucking with ya homie lol


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2008, 11:17 PM~11322043
> *i cant complain. the weather isnt too bad..... im still alive lol.  tryin to loose a lil weight as well...
> 
> how about u.  what u got goin on out in ur area?
> ...


DOING GOOD BRO JUST TRYING TO DO THE DAMN THING


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 12 2008, 01:19 AM~11322054
> *DOING GOOD BRO JUST TRYING TO DO THE DAMN THING
> *



i hear ya. hard as hell. everyone is broke lol


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2008, 11:38 PM~11322106
> *i hear ya.  hard as hell.  everyone is broke lol
> *


AINT THAT THE DAMN TRUTH.....I WAS HOPEING TO FINISH THE RIDE SOON BUT I'M GETTING MY OWN PLACE AND MAN THAT AINT CHEAP


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

i was gonna post this in the other topic but remembered you dedicated a topic to me already so lets keep it in here, im not finished with my 15 seconds of fame :0 :0 



> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 12 2008, 02:05 PM~11325923
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> and ricks the homie......imagine if i dont know u.. :0  :0
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> ...


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :0 just dont come out with a leopard suit on sunday tuff guy :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 12 2008, 03:23 PM~11326037
> *i was gonna post this in the other topic but remembered you dedicated a topic to me already so lets keep it in here, im not finished with my 15 seconds of fame :0 :0
> :rant:  :rant:  :rant:   :0   just dont come out with a leopard suit on sunday tuff guy :biggrin:
> *



oh shit. instead of a leotard suit its the leopard huh. i think the looser should have to wear a leotard suit and the picture gets posted here and of course video footage lol i swear i will piss my pants if that happends


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 12 2008, 01:40 AM~11322115
> *AINT THAT THE DAMN TRUTH.....I WAS HOPEING TO FINISH THE RIDE SOON BUT I'M GETTING MY OWN PLACE AND MAN THAT AINT CHEAP
> *



same here. i need new batteries and to have the car painted, but i need 3 bumper fillers for my regal. and the batteries i have are still good and all but they arent best used for hopping lol. fucking 750CCA batteries. but i cant complain really i got them new for 40 bucks each


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 12 2008, 02:33 PM~11326119
> *oh shit.  instead of a leotard suit its the leopard huh.    i think the looser should have to wear a leotard suit and the picture gets posted here and of course video footage lol  i swear i will piss my pants if that happends
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :ugh: let me get this straight your askin for a man to put on a leopard suit :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :ugh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 12 2008, 03:40 PM~11326182
> *:happysad:  :happysad:  :ugh: let me get this straight your askin for a man to put on a leopard suit  :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :ugh:
> *



LOL i was watchin big brother the other nite and that shit was funny. figure why not extend it here lol


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

KINGFISH_CUSTOMS, WICKEDKUSTOMS
welcome to my topic fellaz :wave: :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 12 2008, 02:41 PM~11326190
> *LOL i was watchin big brother the other nite and that shit was funny.  figure why not extend it here lol
> *


naw thats only for my wife to see :0 :0 .....:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: not that i own a leopard speedo or anything :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: but im just sayin :ugh:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 12 2008, 01:41 PM~11326191
> *KINGFISH_CUSTOMS, WICKEDKUSTOMS
> welcome to my topic fellaz :wave: :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:
> *


WHAT UP SUCKA M.C. :biggrin: I HEARD RICKS GOING TO TAKE OFF THE BUMPER SO HIS QUARTER PANELS CAN HIT THE FLOOR FOR EXTRA INCHES


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 12 2008, 02:35 PM~11326135
> *same here. i need new batteries and to have the car painted, but i need 3 bumper fillers for my regal.  and the batteries i have are still good and all but they arent best used for hopping lol.  fucking 750CCA batteries.  but i cant complain really i got them new for 40 bucks each
> *


stack about 12-14 of them mo fo s in the trunk you'll be good :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 12 2008, 02:45 PM~11326226
> *WHAT UP SUCKA M.C.  :biggrin: I HEARD RICKS GOING TO TAKE OFF THE BUMPER SO HIS QUARTER PANELS CAN HIT THE FLOOR FOR EXTRA INCHES
> *


bumper??? que es? the concrete took that off a long time ago :0 :0 :0 lmao sounded good


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 12 2008, 03:46 PM~11326227
> *stack about 12-14 of them mo fo s in the trunk you'll be good :0 :0
> *


lol i got no room. i got 3 pumps, with 9 batts across the back. with a sub box and 2 10's on the rear package tray area.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 12 2008, 01:47 PM~11326235
> *bumper??? que es? the concrete took that off a long time ago :0 :0 :0 lmao sounded good
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 12 2008, 02:47 PM~11326236
> *lol i got no room.  i got 3 pumps, with 9 batts across the back. with a sub box and 2 10's on the rear package tray area.
> *


 :0 uffin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

whats up fellas!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

what up hotwheels what up paper


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

who let you out the pocket this early :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 12 2008, 02:43 PM~11326205
> *naw thats only for my wife to see  :0 :0 .....:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: not that i own a leopard speedo or anything :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: but im just sayin :ugh:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 


i think we need to get back to the topic at hand............. :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 12 2008, 07:53 PM~11328610
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> i think we need to get back to the topic at hand............. :biggrin:
> *


is there gonna be a trunk inspection before the hop :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Aug 12 2008, 08:53 PM~11328610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, each person should look over the others trunk ,so no hate can be thrown around.....Good old freindship grudge match :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 12 2008, 10:57 PM~11330699
> *is there gonna be a trunk inspection  before the hop :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


i open my trunk at every picnic and show..............question is...............WILL U OPEN YOURS........... :0 :0 :0 

REMEMBER................

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG4IjwQZgEo

:0 :0 CAN U DO THAT????? :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 13 2008, 01:40 AM~11331356
> *i open my trunk at every picnic and show..............question is...............WILL U OPEN YOURS........... :0  :0  :0
> 
> REMEMBER................
> ...


i got 5 fat girls lined up waiting to be squeeze in the trunk i just gotta figure how there getting placed :0 :0 


btw thats not enough proof, im gonna have to ask you to crack open that there fifth wheel kit for further inspection sir :0 :0 :0 :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 13 2008, 07:08 AM~11331977
> *i got 5 fat girls lined up waiting to be squeeze in the trunk i just gotta figure how there getting placed :0 :0
> btw thats not enough proof, im gonna have to ask you to crack open that there fifth wheel kit for further inspection sir :0 :0 :0 :0 :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: :uh: its in the video opened up.................pay attention...............


:0 :0 or do u mean around the rim area ??the housing?? :0 :0 



hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 13 2008, 09:38 AM~11332919
> *  :uh: its in the video opened up.................pay attention...............
> :0 or do u mean around the rim area ??the housing?? :0  hno:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 the truth come out :0 

them lead bars are heavy as fuck :0 

you know that hose kept comin loose at the cylinder :0 :0 i dont wanna call it sabotage but its fishy :0 :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 13 2008, 09:47 AM~11333015
> * :0 :0 the truth come out :0
> 
> them lead bars are heavy as fuck  :0
> ...


 hno: hno: u win homie....no trunk inspections......... hno: hno: 


































:uh: :uh: :uh: SOMEBODY SOUNDS SCARED.........DONT GO PISSIN UR PANTS NOW............

OH I FOR GOT...U HAVE A BLADDER PROBLEM............

I ROLL PISTON TO AVOID PROBLEMS........... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 13 2008, 09:53 AM~11333073
> *hno:  hno: u win homie....no trunk inspections......... hno:  hno:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh: SOMEBODY SOUNDS SCARED.........DONT GO PISSIN UR PANTS NOW............
> 
> OH I FOR GOT...U HAVE A HAD TO DO THAT LAST ONE :biggrin: *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 13 2008, 10:01 AM~11333130
> *I'LL TELL YOU WHAT, I'LL OPEN THE TRUNK AND LEAVE A WRENCH WITH YOU JUST MAKE SURE ITS PUT BACK TOGATHER AFTER THE INSPECTION OFFICER MUFASA uffin:
> 
> yeah im scared, scared to see how the monkey reacts when he realizes HAD TO DO THAT LAST ONE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 




































OH....AND THE WATCHER DONT GET SCARED!!...U DONE FUCKED UP NOW........HES ALREADY UNDER THE CAR GETTING IT READY FOR SUNDAY!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

WATCHER SAYS ITS READY TO SERVE U TODAY!!! :0 :0 





BUT R U READY????? :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

RICNDAREGAL


ALL.......... :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: 


LMAO.............. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

hno: hno: 
HE'S UNDER CAR WORKIN WHILE PLAYIN THIS :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: 


















I thought i was the underdog in this competition


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 13 2008, 10:07 AM~11333180
> *hno:  hno:
> HE'S UNDER CAR WORKIN WHILE PLAYIN THIS :0 :0 :0  hno:  hno:
> 
> ...


FUNNY U FOUND THAT VIDEO............JUST SHOWS WHAT U BEEN LISTENING TO LATELY................ :0 :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 13 2008, 10:07 AM~11333177
> *RICNDAREGAL
> ALL.......... :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> LMAO.............. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: it helps for motivation and building up the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 13 2008, 10:10 AM~11333208
> *:biggrin: it helps for motivation and building up the picnic :biggrin:
> *


SO LETS DO THIS TODAY.................AND I WILL DISCONNECT ONE OF MY BATTERIES ...........RIGHT THERE IN FRONT OF U...............AND THE REMATCH WILL BE SUNDAY.................. U DOWN FOR IT..........?? :0 :0 :0 


OR U hno: hno:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Aug 13 2008, 10:06 AM~11333167-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH EVEN BEEN WATCHIN THE LION KING MOVIE AS WELL :ugh: :ugh: MY BAD I FORGOT WHAT HAPPEND TO THAT MUFASA IN THAT VIDEO :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 13 2008, 10:13 AM~11333230
> *SO LETS DO THIS TODAY.................AND I WILL DISCONNECT ONE OF MY BATTERIES ...........RIGHT THERE IN FRONT OF U...............AND THE REMATCH WILL BE SUNDAY.................. U DOWN FOR IT..........?? :0  :0  :0
> OR U  hno:  hno:
> *


NOT READY YET, DONT WORRY SUNDAY WILL BE FINE. I CANT HIT THE SWITCH THAT GOOD ANYWAY, DONT TELL ME YOU WORRIED :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 13 2008, 10:13 AM~11333240
> *THE WATCHERS ANXIOUS TO SEE THE BLADDER PUMP IN ACTION HUH!!!
> HELL YEAH EVEN BEEN WATCHIN THE LION KING MOVIE AS WELL :ugh: :ugh: MY BAD I FORGOT WHAT HAPPEND TO THAT MUFASA IN THAT VIDEO :0 :biggrin:
> *



YEAH....U CAN SAY IT.............HE DIED IN THE END.......THATS THE ONE THING IN LIFE EVERYONE MUST DO...............BUT HE DIED FIGHTING...................NOT EMPTYING HIS BLADDER................ :0 :0 :0 

OH..I MEAN PISSING HIS PANTS.............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 13 2008, 10:15 AM~11333243
> *NOT READY YET, DONT WORRY SUNDAY WILL BE FINE. I CANT HIT THE SWITCH THAT GOOD ANYWAY, DONT TELL ME YOU WORRIED :0 :0
> *


NEVER WORRIED...................I WAS JUST GONNA GIVE U A SLIGHT ADVANTAGE TODAY BY RUNNING ONE LESS BATT TO THE NOSE................. :0 :0 

OH WELL.........U HAD UR CHANCE.............. :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 13 2008, 10:16 AM~11333250
> *YEAH....U CAN SAY IT.............HE DIED IN THE END.......THATS THE ONE THING IN LIFE EVERYONE MUST DO...............BUT HE DIED FIGHTING...................NOT EMPTYING HIS BLADDER................ :0  :0  :0
> 
> OH..I MEAN PISSING HIS PANTS.............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WUAMP WUMP WAMP :thumbsdown:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 13 2008, 10:18 AM~11333263
> *WUAMP WUMP WAMP :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 13 2008, 10:17 AM~11333260
> *NEVER WORRIED...................I WAS JUST GONNA GIVE U A SLIGHT ADVANTAGE TODAY BY RUNNING ONE LESS BATT TO THE NOSE................. :0  :0
> 
> OH WELL.........U HAD UR CHANCE.............. :0  :0
> *


scared to run it off 5 on sunday huh :0 :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

naw i wouldnt want you to anyways bring it all or nothin, aint no half steppin


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 13 2008, 10:35 AM~11333385
> *scared to run it off 5 on sunday huh :0 :0 :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: sounds like u need the handicap...... :0 :0 

dont be afraid to ask me to run less volts........whats next??.........u want me to hit the switch with my eyes closed too??? :uh: :uh: :uh: 

maybe run my pump with no oil???

disconnect my ground before hopping u??

hop against u with 2 flat front tires???


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 13 2008, 10:41 AM~11333423
> *:uh:  :uh: sounds like u need the handicap...... :0  :0
> 
> dont be afraid to ask me to run less volts........whats next??.........u want me to hit the switch with my eyes closed too??? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> ...


naw after i thought about it i didnt wanna here "its a show car, and plus i put it on 5 batteries for you" afterwards :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 13 2008, 10:43 AM~11333438
> *naw after i thought about it i didnt wanna here "its a show car, and plus i put it on 5 batteries for you" afterwards :uh: :uh: :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: somebody has to mess with you i seen last week you were lookin kind of lonely in the los angeles riders topic askin who got what in their trunk


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :no:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

HEY RIC...................STOP PM'ING ME FOR POINTERS........... :uh: :uh: 






























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 13 2008, 06:30 PM~11337291
> *HEY RIC...................STOP PM'ING ME FOR POINTERS........... :uh:  :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


so thats where the weight is hiding :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

gabendacutlass :wave:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

this picnic sounds good...a bladder pump,a piston pump all this advertising can i be sponsored too...j/k pm me if interested :roflmao: del toro or bmh


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

* :wave: RICNDAREGAL*


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 13 2008, 10:15 PM~11339572
> *this picnic sounds good...a bladder pump,a piston pump all this advertising can i be sponsored too...j/k pm me if interested :roflmao: del toro or bmh
> *


 :0


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 13 2008, 10:15 PM~11339573
> * :wave: RICNDAREGAL
> *


:wave: whats crackalackin uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 13 2008, 10:15 PM~11339572
> *this picnic sounds good...a bladder pump,a piston pump all this advertising can i be sponsored too...j/k pm me if interested :roflmao: del toro or bmh
> *



*GIVE ME A CALL WE CAN DISCUSS BUSINESS :biggrin: *


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 13 2008, 10:16 PM~11339580
> *:dunno:
> *


you know you aint tryin to mess up that paint job :0 lol


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 13 2008, 10:16 PM~11339585
> *:wave: whats crackalackin uffin:
> *



*NOTHING TRYING TO GET READY FOR THIS FRESNO SUPER SHOW THIS SUNDAY.*


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

good luck with it uffin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

MI 71, CHALIO what up fam uffin: :wave:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin: what it do ricndaregal :0


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

what up family


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Aug 13 2008, 10:20 PM~11339618
> *:biggrin:  what it do ricndaregal  :0
> *


guess we'll find out sunday uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 13 2008, 10:18 PM~11339603
> *good luck with it uffin:
> *



*THANKS BRO, YOU GONNA POST UP A VICTORY VIDEO OF THIS SUNDAY.*


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 13 2008, 09:21 PM~11339633
> *guess we'll find out sunday uffin:
> *


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 13 2008, 10:25 PM~11339672
> *THANKS BRO, YOU GONNA POST UP A VICTORY VIDEO OF THIS SUNDAY.
> *


yeah it'll be there after the grand enterance, the trunk/weight inspection and hopefully finally the hop :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 13 2008, 10:27 PM~11339696
> *yeah it'll be there after the grand enterance, the trunk/weight inspection and hopefully finally the hop  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



*GOOD LUCK REMEMBER WERE A PHONE CALL AWAY*


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 13 2008, 10:29 PM~11339713
> *GOOD LUCK REMEMBER WERE A PHONE CALL AWAY
> *


uffin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

OHH SNAP !!!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 13 2008, 10:25 PM~11339672
> *THANKS BRO, YOU GONNA POST UP A VICTORY VIDEO OF THIS SUNDAY.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

IM SURE HE WILL...........................OF MY CAR WINNING............... :0 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 13 2008, 11:16 PM~11339587
> *GIVE ME A CALL WE CAN DISCUSS BUSINESS :biggrin:
> *



hey what about a battery sponsorship lol.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 14 2008, 12:32 AM~11340405
> *hey what about a battery sponsorship lol.
> *


 :twak: STOP BEGGING FOR BATTERIES........ :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 14 2008, 12:32 AM~11340405
> *hey what about a battery sponsorship lol.
> *


Shit I need some sponsors too Beat,rims,upholstery,*baby sitter *any takers ?????? :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2008, 02:00 AM~11340502
> *:twak: STOP BEGGING FOR BATTERIES........ :0
> *


lol hell anything is worth a shot at this point lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 14 2008, 10:04 AM~11341897
> *Shit I need some sponsors too Beat,rims,upholstery,baby sitter any takers ?????? :biggrin:
> *


theres a guy out here that we use for upholstery, he does good work....


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 14 2008, 06:46 PM~11346949
> *uffin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass+Aug 13 2008, 11:15 PM~11339572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's up for grabs :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 14 2008, 07:09 PM~11347130
> *We let the product speak for it self.
> It's up for grabs :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2008, 08:10 PM~11347140
> *:wave:
> *


I cant believe they talkin trash about the watcher...thats messed up :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 14 2008, 07:15 PM~11347200
> *I cant believe they talkin trash about the watcher...thats messed up :biggrin:
> *


THEM BASTARDS HUH.........!!................BUT ITS OK........WATCHER WILL GET THE LAST LAUGH WHEN WE WHOOP THEIR ASSES........!!! :biggrin:


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 13 2008, 10:29 PM~11339713
> *GOOD LUCK REMEMBER WERE A PHONE CALL AWAY
> *


ANY PICS OF THAT 64 IN THE BACK?


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

man i was waitin for the elevator at work and the janitor walked by whistling the lion king song, that shit had me crackin up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 felt like a tweeker when everybody's staring at him lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 14 2008, 07:34 PM~11347374
> *man i was waitin for the elevator at work and the janitor walked by whistling the lion king song, that shit had me crackin up  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0 felt like a tweeker when everybody's staring at him lol
> *


 :uh: :uh: U SO SCARED U HAVING NIGHTMARES THAT COME IN FLASHBACKS DURING THE DAY.... :0 :0 :0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 14 2008, 07:37 PM~11347403
> *
> *


DAMN THAT SHIT HITS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*SINGLE BLADDER PUMP TO THE NOSE 40 PLUS*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 14 2008, 07:37 PM~11347403
> *
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 14 2008, 09:40 PM~11347444
> *SINGLE BLADDER PUMP TO THE NOSE 40 PLUS
> *


how many batts you got in the trunk?


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2008, 07:36 PM~11347394
> *:uh:  :uh: U SO SCARED U HAVING NIGHTMARES THAT COME IN FLASHBACKS DURING THE DAY.... :0  :0  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


how much did you pay that guy to walk buy and do that :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 14 2008, 07:48 PM~11347507
> *how much did you pay that guy to walk buy and do that :0 :0 :0 :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: HOMIE....THAT SHITS ALL IN UR HEAD..................IM STARTING TO GET WORRIED ABOUT YOUR HEALTH........ IT NEVER HAPPENED..........THERE WAS NO ELEVATOR AND NO MAN WHISTLING.............. :uh: :uh:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Aug 14 2008, 07:47 PM~11347503
> *how many batts you got in the trunk?
> *


*8*


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 14 2008, 09:52 PM~11347544
> *8
> *


gets up pretty good :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Aug 14 2008, 07:58 PM~11347607
> *gets up pretty good  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Aug 14 2008, 07:58 PM~11347607
> *gets up pretty good  :biggrin:
> *


X2............2 BAD RICNDAREGALS CAR AINT GONNA DO THAT.......... :0 :0 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2008, 08:02 PM~11347658
> *X2............2 BAD RICNDAREGALS CAR AINT GONNA DO THAT.......... :0  :0  :0
> *


I PUT THEM LEAD BARS IN THAT SPOT WHERE YOU TOLD ME NOW IF I GET THE MATHMATICS RIGHT HOWS IT GO AGAIN WHEELBASE PLUS THE AMOUT OF DRIVESHAFT TO PLAY WITH PLUS HOW HIGH I LOCK THE CAR UP  HOWS IT GO AGAIN MR. MATH MAGICIAN, CUZ I KNOW YOUR EXCELLENT AT MAKIN THE WEIGHT DISAPPEAR :0 :0 :0 :0 LMAO GO HEAD START :rant: :rant: :rant: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 14 2008, 08:05 PM~11347686
> *I PUT THEM LEAD BARS IN THAT SPOT WHERE YOU TOLD ME NOW IF I GET THE MATHMATICS RIGHT HOWS IT GO AGAIN WHEELBASE PLUS THE AMOUT OF DRIVESHAFT TO PLAY WITH PLUS HOW HIGH I LOCK THE CAR UP  HOWS IT GO AGAIN MR. MATH MAGICIAN, CUZ I KNOW YOUR EXCELLENT AT MAKIN THE WEIGHT DISAPPEAR :0 :0 :0 :0 LMAO  GO HEAD START :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: HEY CAN WE DO THIS ON SATURDAY...........THERES A HOP IN SANTA ANA WITH CASH PRIZE ON SUNDAY.........


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 14 2008, 08:05 PM~11347686
> *I PUT THEM LEAD BARS IN THAT SPOT WHERE YOU TOLD ME NOW IF I GET THE MATHMATICS RIGHT HOWS IT GO AGAIN WHEELBASE PLUS THE AMOUT OF DRIVESHAFT TO PLAY WITH PLUS HOW HIGH I LOCK THE CAR UP  HOWS IT GO AGAIN MR. MATH MAGICIAN, CUZ I KNOW YOUR EXCELLENT AT MAKIN THE WEIGHT DISAPPEAR :0 :0 :0 :0 LMAO  GO HEAD START :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: 

*ME AND SERGIO ARE INTERESTED IN THIS MATCH-UP*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 14 2008, 08:07 PM~11347716
> *:roflmao:
> 
> ME AND SERGIO ARE INTERESTED IN THIS MATCH-UP
> *


DONT ANSWER YOUR PHONE NO MORE HOMIE......ALL U GONNA HEAR IS RIC :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2008, 08:11 PM~11347755
> *DONT ANSWER YOUR PHONE NO MORE HOMIE......ALL U GONNA HEAR IS RIC  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2008, 08:07 PM~11347714
> *:uh:  :uh: HEY CAN WE DO THIS ON SATURDAY...........THERES A HOP IN SANTA ANA WITH CASH PRIZE ON SUNDAY.........
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: i already told all the spectators you were gonna be there signing autographs


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 14 2008, 08:18 PM~11347848
> *:uh: :uh: :uh: i already told all the spectators you were gonna be there signing autographs
> *


 :0 :0 DAMN........... :angry:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

gotta do it for the kids brotha, *THA LITTLE FUTURE SIMBAS* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 14 2008, 08:23 PM~11347899
> *gotta do it for the kids brotha, THA LITTLE FUTURE SIMBAS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: NOT FUNNY............... :angry: 

BUT HMMMMMMMMMMMMM..START GETTN UR LIL RIC READY....AND I WILL GET MY SIMBA READY.....BY THE TIME THEY ARE 10 THEY CAN HOP EACH OTHER TOO....... :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 HIS PEDAL CAR SHOULD BE READY NEXT YEAR LOL uffin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 14 2008, 07:37 PM~11348046
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 HIS PEDAL CAR SHOULD BE READY NEXT YEAR LOL uffin:
> *



I HEARD IT'S GOING TO BE THE FIRST PEDAL CAR WITH A BLADDER LIKE POPS :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 14 2008, 08:45 PM~11348132
> *
> I HEARD IT'S GOING TO BE THE FIRST PEDAL CAR WITH A BLADDER LIKE POPS  :0  :0
> *


PISSIN ON HIS SELF CUZ HE'S SCARED............ :0 :0 :0 



BTW...........WHEN DID RIC LET U OUT THE POCKET?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 14 2008, 08:45 PM~11348132
> *
> I HEARD IT'S GOING TO BE THE FIRST PEDAL CAR WITH A BLADDER LIKE POPS  :0  :0
> *


HELL YEAH WHY BE LIKE EVERYONE ELSE AND HAVE A PISTON :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

WHEN YOU BREAK IT DOWN IN SYLLABLES HOWS THAT SOUND???

PIST-ON 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO OFFENCE TO ANYONE THAT SHIT WAS JUST TO FUNNY TO RESIST LOL


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2008, 07:51 PM~11348196
> *PISSIN ON HIS SELF CUZ HE'S SCARED............ :0  :0  :0
> BTW...........WHEN DID RIC LET U OUT THE POCKET?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


AW COME ON BRO...THE FAMILY HAS TO BACK EACH OTHER UP  


WITH THIS TOPIC SOUNDS MORE LIKE SOMEBODIES NERVOUS :0 :0 :0 







:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 14 2008, 08:52 PM~11348204
> *HELL YEAH WHY BE LIKE EVERYONE ELSE AND HAVE A PISTON :uh: :biggrin:
> *


CUZ IT WILL SPANK THE BLADDER.......... :0 :0 




































ILL SHOW U ON SUNDAY!! :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 14 2008, 08:54 PM~11348229
> *AW COME ON BRO...THE FAMILY HAS TO BACK EACH OTHER UP
> WITH THIS TOPIC SOUNDS MORE LIKE SOMEBODIES NERVOUS  :0  :0  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


YEAH..RIC IS A LIL NERVOUS........HES HAVING NIGHTMARES AND FLASHBACKS DURING THE DAY........BY SUNDAY HES GONNA NEED A SHRINK............


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

what up family


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2008, 08:54 PM~11348231
> *CUZ IT WILL SPANK THE BLADDER.......... :0  :0
> ILL SHOW U ON SUNDAY!! :0  :0
> *


JUST TRY TO SWING BY BEFORE THE FAMILY LADIES START SERVIN CUZ I DONT LIKE EATING MY CHICKEN COLD :scrutinize:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 14 2008, 08:53 PM~11348221
> *WHEN YOU BREAK IT DOWN IN SYLLABLES HOWS THAT SOUND???
> 
> PIST-ON
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 14 2008, 08:57 PM~11348263
> *JUST TRY TO SWING BY BEFORE THE FAMILY LADIES START SERVIN CUZ I DONT LIKE EATING MY CHICKEN COLD :scrutinize:
> *


NEITHER DO I.......AND DONT FORGET MY PLATE...........


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2008, 08:56 PM~11348254
> *YEAH..RIC IS A LIL NERVOUS........HES HAVING NIGHTMARES AND FLASHBACKS DURING THE DAY........BY SUNDAY HES GONNA NEED A SHRINK............
> *


HOMIE I'VE ALWAYS BEEN A LIL OFF A SHRINK AINT GONNA TELL ME NOTHING NEW LOL


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2008, 07:56 PM~11348254
> *YEAH..RIC IS A LIL NERVOUS........HES HAVING NIGHTMARES AND FLASHBACKS DURING THE DAY........BY SUNDAY HES GONNA NEED A SHRINK............
> *


DOES USING HOTWHEELS AS A BALANCE CONSIDERED WEIGHT :roflmao: :roflmao:



I'M SORRY IT JUST MADE ME LOL


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Aug 14 2008, 08:57 PM~11348261
> *what up family
> *


MAKE SURE TO SPRAY PAINT THEM PLATES, THE KEY IS TO MAKE THEM INVISIBLE :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 14 2008, 08:58 PM~11348275
> *HOMIE I'VE ALWAYS BEEN A LIL OFF A SHRINK AINT GONNA TELL ME NOTHING NEW LOL
> *


I BELIEVE THAT!! :werd:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 14 2008, 08:58 PM~11348276
> *DOES USING HOTWHEELS AS A BALANCE CONSIDERED WEIGHT :roflmao: :roflmao:
> I'M SORRY IT JUST MADE ME LOL
> *


 :0 :0 HOTWHEELS GONNA BURN RUBBER ON U......VVRRRRRROOOOOMMMMMMMM :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2008, 09:00 PM~11348293
> *I BELIEVE THAT!! :werd:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2008, 08:01 PM~11348308
> *:0  :0 HOTWHEELS GONNA BURN RUBBER ON U......VVRRRRRROOOOOMMMMMMMM :biggrin:
> *



MORE LIKE PASS GAS


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 14 2008, 09:01 PM~11348309
> *:0  :0
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: SORRY.....BUT FROM DAY 1 I MET U.........I KNEW YOUR ELEVATOR DIDNT HIT THE TOP FLOOR........ :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

RUMBLE IN THE JUNGLE PART ONE ARE YOU READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WONDER IF MICHEAL BUFFER WILL BE ATTENDING WE CAN GET HIM TO SAY THAT SUNDAY :0 :0 :0 LOL


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 14 2008, 09:03 PM~11348332
> *RUMBLE IN THE JUNGLE PART ONE ARE YOU READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WONDER IF MICHEAL BUFFER WILL BE ATTENDING WE CAN GET HIM TO SAY THAT SUNDAY :0 :0 :0 LOL
> *


 :0 :0 

GOTTA GO....BE BACK LATER FOR SOME MORE SHIT TALKING!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2008, 09:03 PM~11348329
> *:dunno:  :dunno: SORRY.....BUT FROM DAY 1 I MET U.........I KNEW YOUR ELEVATOR DIDNT HIT THE TOP FLOOR........ :0
> *


MY ELEVATOR WAS BUILT LIKE WILLIE WONKAS WHEN HE TOLD CHARLIE TO HIT THE RED BUTTON


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2008, 09:04 PM~11348341
> *:0  :0
> 
> GOTTA GO....BE BACK LATER FOR SOME MORE SHIT TALKING!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

RICNDAREGAL VS MUFASA


----------



## CADILLACIN (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2008, 08:54 PM~11348231
> *CUZ IT WILL SPANK THE PISTON.......... :0  :0
> ILL SHOW U ON SUNDAY!! :0  :0
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 14 2008, 09:06 PM~11348349
> *RICNDAREGAL VS MUFASA
> *


i let you out my pocket for a lil while and there you tryin perpetrate ona pimp hoe!!! :angry: but anyways its gonna be more like :uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 10 2008, 10:04 PM~11311541
> *My money is on Mufasa qand the Piston  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 14 2008, 11:22 PM~11349392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STILL TRYN TO GET PUMPED UP HUH?? :uh: :uh:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

but instead i got my hopper switch in my hand :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 14 2008, 11:24 PM~11349404
> *but instead i got my hopper switch in my hand :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: U SURE THATS YOUR HOPPING SWITCH YOUR HOLDING?? :0 :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2008, 11:29 PM~11349428
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh: U SURE THATS YOUR HOPPING SWITCH YOUR HOLDING?? :0  :0  :0
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 thats only on good fridays  but what got you thinkin bout my switch down there? did you think i'd have a hard on for you for makin this topic for me :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 14 2008, 11:31 PM~11349437
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 thats only on good fridays  but what got you thinkin bout my switch down there? did you think i'd have a hard on for you for makin this topic for me :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: lol
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: U CROSSED THE LINE THERE...................DONT GET NEAR ME WHEN WE HOP.........KEEP UR DISTANCE............... :0 :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: is that the excuse


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 14 2008, 11:37 PM~11349469
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: is that the excuse
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: EXCUSE FOR WHAT??? :ugh: :ugh: U TRYN TO GET CLOSE TO ME........?? :twak: :twak: ..........I SAID WHEN WE HOP......KEEP UR DISTANCE :uh:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2008, 11:39 PM~11349475
> *:ugh:  :ugh: EXCUSE FOR WHAT??? :ugh:  :ugh: U TRYN TO GET CLOSE TO ME........?? :twak:  :twak: ..........I SAID WHEN WE HOP......KEEP UR DISTANCE :uh:
> *


who started the topic? even wrote my name in capitals to make sure i wouldnt miss it :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 14 2008, 11:41 PM~11349488
> *who started the topic? even wrote my name in capitals to make sure i wouldnt miss it :0 :0
> *


YEAH.....TO MAKE U A SOMEBODY.........NOBODY KNEW U TILL NOW..... :0 :0 



DONT :tears: :tears:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

CRY WHY WOULD I ITS LIKE BEIN DRAFTED FROM HIGH SCHOOL TO THE BIG LEGUES, LIKE I SAID I MUST HAVE SOMETHING THAT THE KING OF THE JUNGLE FEARS SINCE YOU TOOK FIRST STRIKE WITH THIS TOPIC :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 14 2008, 11:48 PM~11349519
> *CRY WHY WOULD I ITS LIKE BEIN DRAFTED FROM HIGH SCHOOL TO THE BIG LEGUES, LIKE I SAID I MUST HAVE SOMETHING THAT THE KING OF THE JUNGLE FEARS SINCE YOU TOOK FIRST STRIKE WITH THIS TOPIC :0 :0 :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: FIRST STRIKE SO I CAN KNOCK THEM ALL DOWN..............QUICK.............Y WAIT AND GO 10 ROUNDS WHEN U CAN KO IN THE 1ST ROUND.......... :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2008, 11:52 PM~11349537
> *:uh:  :uh: FIRST STRIKE SO I CAN KNOCK THEM ALL DOWN..............QUICK.............Y WAIT AND GO 10 ROUNDS WHEN U CAN KO IN THE 1ST ROUND.......... :0
> *


SOUNDED GOOD, BUT THE LOOK ON YOUR FACE WHEN WE POPPED OPEN THE TRUNK WAS LIKE THE LITTLE KID IN THE WINDOW WISHING FOR THE TOY ON THE OTHER SIDE


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 14 2008, 11:55 PM~11349545
> *SOUNDED GOOD, BUT THE LOOK ON YOUR FACE WHEN WE POPPED OPEN THE TRUNK WAS LIKE THE LITTLE KID IN THE WINDOW WISHING FOR THE TOY ON THE OTHER SIDE
> *


 :uh: :uh: IT WAS MORE LIKE........ :ugh: :ugh: 

U THINK U CAN BEAT ME WITH THAT??

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 15 2008, 12:00 AM~11349572
> *:uh:  :uh: IT WAS MORE LIKE........ :ugh:  :ugh:
> 
> U THINK U CAN BEAT ME WITH THAT??
> ...


SEE THAS HOW I KNOW IT HAD YOU SHAKIN I NEVER SAID NOTHING ABOUT EVEN NOSIN UP WITH YOU YET  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 15 2008, 12:03 AM~11349590
> *SEE THAS HOW I KNOW IT HAD YOU SHAKIN I NEVER SAID NOTHING ABOUT EVEN NOSIN UP WITH YOU YET   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SHAKING........... hno: hno: 

:uh: :uh: :uh: .....................U SAID U WERE GONNA PULL UP.......... :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 15 2008, 12:05 AM~11349594
> *SHAKING........... hno:  hno:
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh: ....................U SAID U WERE GONNA PULL UP.......... :0  :0
> *


DAM I KNOW YOU AND THE WATCHER HAVE A CLOSE RELATIONSHIP BUT IM STARTING TO WONDER IF HES JUST THE OTHER VOICE IN YOU HEAD :0 :0 :0 :0 YOU SURE YOU AINT THE ONE THAT NEEDS TO GO THE SHRINK, IM STARTING TO THINK YOU COMMUNICATING WITH STUFF ANIMALS IS GOIN A LIL TO FAR THERE BUDDY :dunno:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 15 2008, 12:09 AM~11349613
> *DAM I KNOW YOU AND THE WATCHER HAVE A CLOSE RELATIONSHIP BUT IM STARTING TO WONDER IF HES JUST THE OTHER VOICE IN YOU HEAD :0 :0 :0 :0 YOU SURE YOU AINT THE ONE THAT NEEDS TO GO THE SHRINK, IM STARTING TO THINK YOU COMMUNICATING WITH STUFF ANIMALS IS GOIN A LIL TO FAR THERE BUDDY :dunno:
> *


   



I AINT THE ONE DREAMING OF GUYS WHISTLING AT ME IN ELEVATORS........ :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GO AHEAD:




:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 15 2008, 12:11 AM~11349622
> *
> I AINT THE ONE DREAMING OF GUYS WHISTLING AT ME IN ELEVATORS........ :0  :0
> *


NEAR THE ELEVATORS NOT IN THE ELEVATORS :uh: :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 15 2008, 12:12 AM~11349629
> *NEAR THE ELEVATORS NOT IN THE ELEVATORS :uh: :uh:
> *


SO U ADMIT IT!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

THATS UR FIRST STEP TO RECOVERY............. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 15 2008, 12:15 AM~11349640
> *:0 :0 :0  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


GAME OVER :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 15 2008, 12:16 AM~11349644
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> YOU GOIN DOWN!!!!!!!*


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

LITTLE KITTY


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 15 2008, 12:18 AM~11349653
> *MORE LIKE A TAKE OVER CUZ, YOU GOIN DOWN!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

IS IT SIGFRIED, IS IT ROY, NO ITS RICNDAREGAL SERVIN THA LION BOY :0 :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

HOW BOUT THAT ONE


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 15 2008, 12:21 AM~11349674
> *HOW BOUT THAT ONE
> *


 :uh: :uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

ALL U GONNA SERVE IS A PLATE OF FOOD..................... :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

YOU GOT FRIDAY AND SATURDAY TO COME UP WITH SOMETHING TO COME OUT SUNDAY TO TRY TO DO SOMETHING :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Aug 15 2008, 12:22 AM~11349679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAM IM NOT SURE IF I WAS TALKIN TO YOU OR TALKIN TO MYSELF WITH THAT ONE :0 :0 :0 LOL


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 15 2008, 12:23 AM~11349681
> *YOU GOT FRIDAY AND SATURDAY TO COME UP WITH SOMETHING TO COME OUT SUNDAY TO TRY TO DO SOMETHING :0 :0
> *


 :twak: :twak: WHAT THE FUCK DID U SAY?????


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 15 2008, 12:24 AM~11349684
> *
> DAM IM NOT SURE IF I WAS TALKIN TO YOU OR TALKIN TO MYSELF WITH THAT ONE :0 :0 :0 LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

U NEED HELP..........................GET SOME REST........... :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

I KNOW IM OUT  SEE YA SUNDAY TUFF GUY AND TELL THA WATCHER I GOTTA GUARD DOG 1/16THS OF HIS SIZE THAT TEAR A FOOT OFF OF HIM IF HE TRIES :0 :0 :0 :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 15 2008, 12:27 AM~11349701
> *I KNOW IM OUT  SEE YA SUNDAY TUFF GUY AND TELL THA WATCHER I GOTTA GUARD DOG 1/16THS OF HIS SIZE THAT TEAR A FOOT OFF OF HIM IF HE TRIES :0 :0 :0 :wave:
> *


U OBVIOUSLY AINT SEEN WATCHERS STRAPS AND KNIVES COLLECTION......... :0 :0


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 15 2008, 12:29 AM~11349710
> *U OBVIOUSLY AINT SEEN WATCHERS STRAPS AND KNIVES COLLECTION......... :0  :0
> *


 :0 im taking a cruise to da park on sunday i wanna see this hop live and direct noticias 34 reportando en vivo con aguila uno l :cheesy: :scrutinize:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Aug 15 2008, 12:31 AM~11349718
> *:0  im taking a cruise to da park on sunday i wanna see this hop live and direct  noticias 34 reportando en vivo con aguila uno l  :cheesy:  :scrutinize:
> *


  MY BAD...THAT WAS PROLLY A TAD MUCH................... :biggrin: .!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

MY BAD...........RICNDAREGAL......................LOL............ :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

DAMN SERVER :angry:


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 15 2008, 12:33 AM~11349723
> *   WATCH THE edit  GET SERVED............!!! :0  :0
> *


:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Aug 15 2008, 12:37 AM~11349738
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 15 2008, 12:29 AM~11349710
> *U OBVIOUSLY AINT SEEN WATCHERS STRAPS AND KNIVES COLLECTION......... :0  :0
> *


i always knew he was really just the body guard :0 :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Aug 15 2008, 12:33 AM~11349723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 i see i struck a nerve since you had to edit it :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2008, 08:11 PM~11347755
> *DONT ANSWER YOUR PHONE NO MORE HOMIE......ALL U GONNA HEAR IS RIC  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



*Our phones are always on for our Del Toro Equipped Homies.... *:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

should be a good hop

you guys shoulda started a poll  and build the suspense more \\

b4 you guys actually hop and see what the people think


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

im the under dog homie i aint even trippin no need for a poll uffin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

gotta get my safari gear ready cuz sunday im on the look out for a lion to add above my fire place :0 :0 :0


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 15 2008, 03:41 PM~11353014
> *im the under dog homie i aint even trippin no need for a poll uffin:
> *


i hear ya the only poll they need is the horse meat :biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

you guys both on bumper ?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 15 2008, 12:57 PM~11352633
> *Our phones are always on for our Del Toro Equipped Homies.... :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*RIC AND MUFASA CAN I HAVE THE RIGHT'S TO THIS TELENOVELA UNIVISION WOULD LOVE THIS.*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal+Aug 15 2008, 01:42 PM~11353020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

Eddie$Money, DEL TORO PUMP

*A SERGIO WHAT'S GOING ON.*


----------



## CADILLACIN (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2008, 08:54 PM~11348231
> *CUZ IT WILL SPANK THE PISTON.......... :0  :0
> ILL SHOW U ON SUNDAY!! :0  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACIN_@Aug 15 2008, 06:11 PM~11354962
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*WHERE'S EVERYONE AT*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 15 2008, 08:43 PM~11356006
> *WHERE'S EVERYONE AT
> *


*
sup homie...........well rics prolly trying to get his car working.........































and getting his safari gear ready......... :uh: :uh:*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 15 2008, 08:48 PM~11356043
> *sup homie...........well rics prolly trying to get his car working.........
> and getting his safari gear ready......... :uh:  :uh:
> *



HA HA HA :roflmao:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

bump for topic...good one should blow up after sunday... :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 15 2008, 08:43 PM~11356006
> *WHERE'S EVERYONE AT
> *


*




*


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 15 2008, 08:48 PM~11356043
> *sup homie...........well rics prolly trying to get his car working.........
> and getting his safari gear ready......... :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 15 2008, 04:06 PM~11354144
> *:uh:  :uh: u dont have a fireplace........ :uh:  :uh:
> only time ricndaregal hits back bumper is when he backs up into other cars at the shows........ :0  :0  :0  :0
> :twak: .........u should know better..................MONEY TALKS...... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 15 2008, 02:19 PM~11353358
> *RIC AND MUFASA CAN I HAVE THE RIGHT'S TO THIS TELENOVELA UNIVISION WOULD LOVE THIS.
> *


:0 :0 :0 i think this ones gonna be to long for a telenovela :0 :0 :0 :0 

by the time i get done with this lion, hes gonna look something like this








:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:0 hno:



I can't wait for the video...


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

one day away from makin you kitty litter!!!! 

424472&st=280


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 15 2008, 11:42 PM~11357256
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 15 2008, 11:42 PM~11357256
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*I GOTTA GIVE IT TO YOU HOMIE THAT'S THE SHIT RIGHT THERE.*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 15 2008, 11:42 PM~11357256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: all...... :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: 






imma let my car do the talking.......


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MAN THANK GOD MY CAR AINT A HOPPER ITS TO VIOLENT IN THIS TOPIC :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 16 2008, 05:43 PM~11361012
> *MAN THANK GOD MY CAR AINT A HOPPER ITS TO VIOLENT IN THIS TOPIC :uh:
> *


neither is mine................we either got the same amount of batteries..or i got less..........and well....the rest of the car ........everyone knows it..no chains, no high lock up, no weight, complete car.........so what makes us different????????


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 16 2008, 12:43 PM~11359409
> *SHIT RIGHT THERE.</span>
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 





























though u was on their team!!! :0 :0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YEA BUT MY SHIT DONT EVEN GET OFF THE GROUND I JUST WANT IT TO LAY FRAME....IAM NOT TO MUTCH INTO THE WHOLE CAR HOPPING THING :biggrin: AM OL SKOO


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 16 2008, 05:47 PM~11361035
> *YEA BUT MY SHIT DONT EVEN GET OFF THE GROUND I JUST WANT IT TO LAY FRAME....IAM NOT TO MUTCH INTO THE WHOLE CAR HOPPING THING :biggrin:  AM OL SKOO
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 










:0 :0 :0


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 16 2008, 05:50 PM~11361052
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 16 2008, 05:50 PM~11361052
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



*THAT'S NICE MUFASA IT ALL GOOD I SHOW LOVE TO EVERYONE EVEN THOU I'M PART OF TEAM DEL TORO.*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 16 2008, 06:02 PM~11361126
> *THAT'S NICE MUFASA IT ALL GOOD I SHOW LOVE TO EVERYONE EVEN THOU I'M PART OF TEAM DEL TORO.
> *


   ......ALL GOOD HOMIE.................


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 16 2008, 12:01 AM~11357356
> *:0  :0  :0 i think this ones gonna be to long for a telenovela :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> by the time i get done with this lion, hes gonna look something like this
> ...


 :uh: :uh: .........MORE LIKE THIS................. :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

ANYONE SEEN RIC?????? :dunno: :dunno: 




HEY RIC.......WE DOING THIS 2MORROW OR WHAT???????


LEMME KNOW SO I DONT WASTE THE DRIVE DOWN THERE IF U NOT READY........ :uh:


----------



## SilverServer81 (Oct 19, 2007)

hno:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 16 2008, 12:37 AM~11357578
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 



:twak: :twak: GET BACK IN HIS POCKET TATTOO..!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SilverServer81_@Aug 16 2008, 09:04 PM~11362079
> *hno:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ricndaregal, KINGFISH_CUSTOMS



:0 :0 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 16 2008, 10:21 PM~11362216
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ricndaregal, KINGFISH_CUSTOMS
> 
> ...



lol just checkin to see if its on lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 16 2008, 09:21 PM~11362217
> *lol just checkin to see if its on lol
> *


thats what i wanna know............ :uh:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 16 2008, 09:03 PM~11362073
> *ANYONE SEEN RIC?????? :dunno:  :dunno:
> HEY RIC.......WE DOING THIS 2MORROW OR WHAT???????
> LEMME KNOW SO I DONT WASTE THE DRIVE DOWN THERE IF U NOT READY........ :uh:
> *







:0 :0 :0 :0 im comin for you apollo :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

bring your A GAME and ROLL'N cuz you gettin served with your own coils !!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 16 2008, 09:28 PM~11362280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this mean u ready?????..................dont wanna go all the way over there and u back down.... hno: hno:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 16 2008, 09:29 PM~11362283
> *this mean u ready?????..................dont wanna go all the way over there and u back down.... hno:  hno:
> *


you should know the family better then that


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 16 2008, 09:29 PM~11362282
> *bring your A GAME  and ROLL'N cuz you gettin served with your own coils !!!!
> *


get it right.........COILS AND BATTERIES.........U GOT FROM ME.....

:cheesy:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

AM GOING TO DO THIS AT THE PARK


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 16 2008, 09:30 PM~11362295
> *get it right.........COILS AND BATTERIES.........U GOT FROM ME.....
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


that to


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 16 2008, 09:33 PM~11362313
> *that to
> *


 :uh: :uh: AND A HOSE AND SOME FITTINGS..................LOL

I FEEL LIKE IM GONNA HOP AGAINST MYSELF........


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 16 2008, 09:36 PM~11362336
> *:uh:  :uh: AND A HOSE AND SOME FITTINGS..................LOL
> 
> I FEEL LIKE IM GONNA HOP AGAINST MYSELF........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

I DIDNT KNOW WHETHER TO GO WITH THIS ONE OR THE OTHER ONE


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Aug 16 2008, 09:37 PM~11362345
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: U COMING DOWN HOMIE??............WATCH THE LION CRUSH THE REGAL.......... :0 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 16 2008, 10:37 PM~11362351
> *I DIDNT KNOW WHETHER TO GO WITH THIS ONE OR THE OTHER ONE
> 
> 
> ...



oh man that was good.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 16 2008, 09:37 PM~11362351
> *I DIDNT KNOW WHETHER TO GO WITH THIS ONE OR THE OTHER ONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: 

MORE LIKE THIS ONE...................


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 16 2008, 09:38 PM~11362356
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: U COMING DOWN HOMIE??............WATCH THE LION CRUSH THE REGAL.......... :0  :0
> *


 :yes: noticias 34 reportando en vivo lol :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 16 2008, 10:30 PM~11362295
> *get it right.........COILS AND BATTERIES.........U GOT FROM ME.....
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



how far do u guys live from one another?


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 16 2008, 09:37 PM~11362351
> *I DIDNT KNOW WHETHER TO GO WITH THIS ONE OR THE OTHER ONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hahah that waS a good one


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 16 2008, 09:36 PM~11362336
> *:uh:  :uh: AND A HOSE AND SOME FITTINGS..................LOL
> 
> I FEEL LIKE IM GONNA HOP AGAINST MYSELF........
> *


kill it, you soundin more like a snake then a lion puttin business out like that :uh: I'LL BUY FROM WHO EVER GOT THE BEST PRICES!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

may want to bring both hats just incase lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 16 2008, 09:40 PM~11362382
> *how far do u guys live from one another?
> *


 :dunno: 15 MIN


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 16 2008, 10:41 PM~11362398
> *:dunno: 15 MIN
> *



haha shit. from the sound of things it was like ur were gonna have to drive a long ass way like orange cover or something lol.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 16 2008, 09:41 PM~11362394
> *kill it, you soundin more like a snake then a lion puttin business out like that :uh: I'LL BUY FROM WHO EVER GOT THE BEST PRICES!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 STRUCK A NERVE..............


BEST PRICES WOULD BE ME............ :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 16 2008, 09:41 PM~11362396
> *may want to bring both hats just incase  lol
> *


I WAS THINKIN THE FIRST ONE WHILE IM ON THE HUNT AND THE SECOND ONE FOR WHEN I POSE FOR THE WIN :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 16 2008, 10:42 PM~11362406
> *:0  :0 STRUCK A NERVE..............
> BEST PRICES WOULD BE ME............ :biggrin:
> *


best prices, best customer service, best advice lol. and i supply best #2 and #4 pics lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 16 2008, 09:41 PM~11362404
> *haha shit.  from the sound of things it was like ur were gonna have to drive a long ass way like orange cover or something lol.
> *


 :uh: :uh: WE GONNA HOP AT ELYSIAN.....THEN IM GONNA HOP AT A SANTA ANA SHOW............THATS A LOT OF MILES BACK N FORTH......


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 16 2008, 09:41 PM~11362404
> *haha shit.  from the sound of things it was like ur were gonna have to drive a long ass way like orange cover or something lol.
> *


THATS THE WORRIED SIDE OF HIM COMING OUT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 16 2008, 10:42 PM~11362416
> *I WAS THINKIN THE FIRST ONE WHILE IM ON THE HUNT AND THE SECOND ONE FOR WHEN I POSE FOR THE WIN :biggrin:
> *


u may want to pick up the arrow thru the hat gag incase u loose lol


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 16 2008, 09:42 PM~11362406
> *:0  :0 STRUCK A NERVE..............
> BEST PRICES WOULD BE ME............ :biggrin:
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 16 2008, 10:43 PM~11362421
> *:uh:  :uh: WE GONNA HOP AT ELYSIAN.....THEN IM GONNA HOP AT A SANTA ANA SHOW............THATS A LOT OF MILES BACK N FORTH......
> *


fun fun. wish i could be there for this


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

SO HOW MUCH MAGNETS YOU PUTTING IN TOMORROW MORNING MUFASA :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 16 2008, 09:43 PM~11362422
> *THATS THE WORRIED SIDE OF HIM COMING OUT
> *


 hno: hno: hno: 

:uh: :uh: 

JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH ROLLN........ :0 :0 

HES ON HIS WAY FROM AZ..

JUST AS U REQUESTED...................... :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 16 2008, 10:45 PM~11362442
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> ...



lol


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 16 2008, 09:44 PM~11362431
> *fun fun.  wish i could be there for this
> *


LEAV NOW YOU'LL MAKE IT DOWN IN TIME TO TAKE A NAP AND WAKE UP RIGHT BEFORE THE HUNT


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 16 2008, 09:45 PM~11362441
> *SO HOW MUCH MAGNETS YOU PUTTING IN TOMORROW MORNING MUFASA :biggrin:
> *


HMMMMMM...............PROLLY LIKE 4































TO PUT IN YOUR TRUNK...........


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 16 2008, 09:45 PM~11362442
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 16 2008, 09:46 PM~11362452
> *HMMMMMM...............PROLLY LIKE 4
> TO PUT IN YOUR TRUNK...........
> *


MUST BE THE 4 YOU JUST REPLACED TO GET READY FOR ME ON SUNDAY


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 16 2008, 09:48 PM~11362464
> *MUST BE THE 4 YOU JUST REPLACED TO GET READY FOR ME ON SUNDAY
> *


U DREAMING AGAIN??????????




























ANY MORE MEN WHISTLING AT U IN ELEVATORS LATELY ?????????


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 16 2008, 09:49 PM~11362474
> *U DREAMING AGAIN??????????
> ANY MORE MEN WHISTLING AT U IN ELEVATORS LATELY ?????????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TRYIN TO CHANGE THE SUBJECT HUH LOL *BUSTED!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 16 2008, 09:50 PM~11362489
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: TRYIN TO CHANGE THE SUBJECT HUH LOL BUSTED!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG4IjwQZgEo


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 16 2008, 09:52 PM~11362502
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


MAN YOU DONT KNOW HOW MUCH I WANTED TO MAKE A MOCKERY VIDEO OF THAT ONE LMAO LMAO LMAO BUT ITS STILL UNDER AREA 51 TOP SECRET CUZ I KNOW ITS KILLING YOU INSIDE TO SEE WHATS GONNA KEEP UP WITCHYA TOMORROW


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 16 2008, 09:54 PM~11362520
> *MAN YOU DONT KNOW HOW MUCH I WANTED TO MAKE A MOCKERY VIDEO OF THAT ONE LMAO LMAO LMAO BUT ITS STILL UNDER AREA 51 TOP SECRET CUZ I KNOW ITS KILLING YOU INSIDE TO SEE WHATS GONNA KEEP UP WITCHYA TOMORROW
> *


 :uh: :uh: NOT AT ALL................AND U JUST SAID U AINT GONNA BEAT ME........ :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 16 2008, 09:56 PM~11362529
> *:uh:  :uh: NOT AT ALL................AND U JUST SAID U AINT GONNA BEAT ME........ :biggrin:
> *


KEEP YOU ON YOUR TOES MR LION KING  FACE IT YOUR GOIN DOWN!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 16 2008, 09:58 PM~11362546
> *KEEP YOU ON YOUR TOES MR LION KING  FACE IT YOUR GOIN DOWN!!
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

tomorrow cant come fast enough...no matter who wins i know were all gonna have a good time ...just save me a plate..and a beer.. :biggrin: 
by the way my bro is ricndaregal...so thats who im going to see...him and the rest of my '(strictly)' family ....


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 16 2008, 09:59 PM~11362550
> *hno:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 16 2008, 10:01 PM~11362565
> *tomorrow cant come fast enough...no matter who wins i know were all gonna have a good time ...just save me a plate..and a beer.. :biggrin:
> by the way my bro is ricndaregal...so thats who im going to see...him and the rest of my '(strictly)' family ....
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: GO AHEAD MUFASA :uh: :uh: :uh: I ALREADY SEE THE TEARS COMING AS YOU SAY "BRING YOUR CUTLASS OUT AS WELL..." OR SOMETHING ALONG THAT LINE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 16 2008, 10:03 PM~11362586
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: GO AHEAD MUFASA :uh: :uh: :uh: I ALREADY SEE THE TEARS COMING AS YOU SAY "BRING YOUR CUTLASS OUT AS WELL..." OR SOMETHING ALONG THAT LINE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I WASNT EVEN THINKING THAT.................


:scrutinize: BUT........ :scrutinize:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 16 2008, 10:04 PM~11362594
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I WASNT EVEN THINKING THAT.................
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

DONT WORRY HE'S STILL IN HIS "ITS A SHOW CAR" FAZE LOL


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 16 2008, 10:08 PM~11362627
> *DONT WORRY HE'S STILL IN HIS "ITS A SHOW CAR" FAZE LOL
> *


GET HIM OUTTA THAT FAZE.................


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 16 2008, 10:09 PM~11362633
> *GET HIM OUTTA THAT FAZE.................
> *


one day he will...hopefully....one day lol. 





*BUT IM CALLIN MOOFASA OUT TOMORROW 08-16 ELYSIAN PARK BE THERE OR BE SQUAREPANTED!!!!! * GOOD OLE SINGLE PUMP 6 BATTS AND ASIDE FROM ALL THE WEIGHT STUFFED IN THE CONTINENTAL KIT AND SPEAKER BOX IT SHOULD BE FAIR GAME :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 16 2008, 10:18 PM~11362684
> *one day he will...hopefully....one day lol.
> BUT IM CALLIN MOOFASA OUT TOMORROW 08-16 ELYSIAN PARK BE THERE OR BE SQUAREPANTED!!!!!  GOOD OLE SINGLE PUMP 6 BATTS AND ASIDE FROM ALL THE WEIGHT STUFFED IN THE CONTINENTAL KIT AND SPEAKER BOX  IT SHOULD BE FAIR GAME :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: SEE U IN THE MORNING TUFF GUY........... :angry:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 16 2008, 10:21 PM~11362705
> *:uh:  :uh: SEE U IN THE MORNING TUFF GUY........... :angry:
> *


CUZ TUFF IS HOW I ROLL


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 16 2008, 10:23 PM~11362721
> *CUZ TUFF IS HOW I ROLL
> *


 :uh: :uh: IM OUT.....ENOUGH OF UR..... :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: 






























SINCE U SAY UR READY IM GONNA START GETTING MY CAR READY NOW....... :0 :0 

I HAVE A FEW HOURS...........LOL........... :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

:uh: :uh: WHAT YOU TALKIN BOUT YOUR THE KING YOUR CAR STAYS READY :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 16 2008, 10:26 PM~11362740
> *:uh: :uh: WHAT YOU TALKIN BOUT YOUR THE KING YOUR CAR STAYS READY :0 :0 :uh:
> *


 :werd: 

BUT I MEANT LIKE CHARGE THE BATTS A BIT AND WIPE THE CAR DOWN..........MAYBE CHANGE SOLENOIDS.........THEY BEEN IN THERE FOR A LIL WHILE........


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 16 2008, 10:27 PM~11362751
> *:werd:
> 
> BUT I MEANT LIKE CHARGE THE BATTS A BIT AND WIPE THE CAR DOWN..........MAYBE CHANGE SOLENOIDS.........THEY BEEN IN THERE FOR A LIL WHILE........
> *


OH IM BARELY STARTING ALL THAT MYSELF :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 16 2008, 10:28 PM~11362760
> *OH IM BARELY STARTING ALL THAT MYSELF :uh: :uh: :uh:
> *


ok....im done.................. :biggrin:


----------



## SilverServer81 (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 16 2008, 10:06 PM~11362100
> *:wave:
> *


wuddup big dog.Cant wait to see this "war of the g-bodys".lol.maybe next summer ill be doin it like you guys.lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SilverServer81_@Aug 17 2008, 12:32 AM~11363043
> *wuddup big dog.Cant wait to see this "war of the g-bodys".lol.maybe next summer ill be doin it like you guys.lol
> *


Just went down and Chris took off. I wasn't there ,but spoke with Rollin and he said Ricks car wasn't working and that Mufusa was on bumper ,tough.....

We are on our way to L.A and are having a car problem...Ran the fuck out of gas...This sucks, but cant wait to chop some shit up.  


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

okay its 10:30am.... is it too early? lol

i see u ron lurking


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 17 2008, 11:31 AM~11364550
> *Just went down and Chris took off. I wasn't there ,but spoke with Rollin and he said Ricks car wasn't working and that Mufusa was on bumper ,tough.....
> 
> We are on our way to L.A and are having a car problem...Ran the fuck out of gas...This sucks, but cant wait to chop some shit up.
> ...



how do u run out of gas lol


----------



## SilverServer81 (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 17 2008, 11:31 AM~11364550
> *Just went down and Chris took off. I wasn't there ,but spoke with Rollin and he said Ricks car wasn't working and that Mufusa was on bumper ,tough.....
> 
> We are on our way to L.A and are having a car problem...Ran the fuck out of gas...This sucks, but cant wait to chop some shit up.
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 17 2008, 11:32 AM~11364554
> *how do u run out of gas lol
> *


Not in the Dodge today and the guage on this thing plays trick with a *****.....Just a minor delay....But the action wont start with outus anyways !!!!!!!!

Kings of this Shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats to homie Mufasa for the ''W'' today.....Piston did the pushin'



All gate no need for weight....Get ready for the hate


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 17 2008, 11:48 AM~11364628
> *Not in the Dodge today and the guage on this thing plays trick with a *****.....Just a minor delay....But the action wont start with outus anyways !!!!!!!!
> 
> Kings of this Shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



time to trade the dodge in lol. ..... fuckin ford had $12,000.00 of MSRP on their F-150 cuz shit aint selling lol


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

MUFASA TAKES THE WIN, FILM AT 11 :biggrin:


----------



## SilverServer81 (Oct 19, 2007)

:0 :0









:roflmao: :roflmao: Props to both these cats puttin it down for us G-body rollers :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 17 2008, 12:36 PM~11365229
> *MUFASA TAKES THE WIN, FILM AT 11 :biggrin:
> *


!!!BREAKING NEWS!!! MUFASA TAKES THE WIN IN SANTA ANA AND THE 300$ PRIZE, CHECK YOUR LOCAL TRAFFIC REPORT TO SEE WHERES HE'S GONNA BE NEXT  :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

MUFASA TOOK THE WIN TODAY BUT I KNOW WHEN RIC GETS THE CAR RIGHT IT WILL DEFINETLY BE A MORE EVEN MATCH


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 17 2008, 03:30 PM~11366322
> *MUFASA TOOK THE WIN TODAY BUT I KNOW WHEN RIC GETS THE CAR RIGHT IT WILL DEFINETLY BE A MORE EVEN MATCH
> *


:yes: get ready for round 2 :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 17 2008, 10:48 AM~11364628
> *Not in the Dodge today and the guage on this thing plays trick with a *****.....Just a minor delay....But the action wont start with outus anyways !!!!!!!!
> 
> Kings of this Shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


:scrutinize: 
congrats on the Win for round one. i must of cracked the belly while testing it out :uh: no excuses a win is a win. but i think everyone could say not only did your car do very good today, you must of added a whole lotta weight then normal because we all seen it float on the landing :uh: :uh: but i aint trippin cuz like i said its only the beginin


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

post pics or a VID :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818+Aug 17 2008, 12:36 PM~11365229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: YEAH.....I WAS SO SCARED THAT I ADDED A TON OF WEIGHT JUST FOR U......... :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

HEY RIC..............THE LION ROARED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: 










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE...........RIC THANX FOR THE HOP.............ILL SEE U I GUESS IN A MONTH OR SO.............. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*CONGRADS ON THE WIN MUFASA*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 17 2008, 08:22 PM~11367982
> *CONGRADS ON THE WIN MUFASA
> *


THANK U HOMIE...........


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*WHAT'S CRACKIN RICK.*


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 17 2008, 08:17 PM~11367943
> *ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE...........RIC THANX FOR THE HOP.............ILL SEE U I GUESS IN A MONTH OR SO.............. :thumbsup:
> *


uffin: it was fun as hell not mad about losing just mad about my car breakin uffin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

wheres the vid? :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 17 2008, 08:31 PM~11368084
> *WHAT'S CRACKIN RICK.
> *


  how was fresno uffin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 17 2008, 08:35 PM~11368132
> *wheres the vid? :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: PINCHE FERN213 WASNT THERE TO TAPE IT, AND I FORGOT ALL ABOUT MY CAMERA BEING IN MY POCKET :no: :no:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 17 2008, 08:37 PM~11368145
> * how was fresno uffin:
> *



*DIDN'T GO, THIS WAS MY BIRTHDAY WEEKEND AND THE FAMILY IN SAN JO THUR A PARTY FOR ME SATURDAY LET'S SAY I WASN'T IN THE RIGHT STATE OF MIND SATURDAY LOL.... :barf: *


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 17 2008, 08:24 PM~11368010
> *THANK U HOMIE...........
> *


MAN I WAS BITING INTO MY 99 CENT JACK TACO WHEN YOU PULLED UP  I THINK I SHOULDA FINISHED IT INSTEAD OF HOLDING IT OFF, CUZ THE WHOLE TIME I KEPT THINKIN ABOUT HOW GOOD IT WAS


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 17 2008, 08:42 PM~11368194
> *DIDN'T GO, THIS WAS MY BIRTHDAY WEEKEND AND THE FAMILY IN SAN JO THUR A PARTY FOR ME SATURDAY LET'S SAY I WASN'T IN THE RIGHT STATE OF MIND SATURDAY LOL.... :barf:
> *


HAPPY LATE BDAY BRO uffin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

eric64impala :wave: :wave:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

*SOUNDS LIKE YOU GUYS HAD FUN TODAY......DID SOMEONE SAY.....* 










:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*THANKS IT'S ACTUALLY TOMORROW BUT SINCE I LIVE AN HOUR AND 10 MINUTES AWAY FROM SAN JO THE FAM DECIDED TO HAVE IT THIS WEEKEND BUT THANKS FOR THE WISHES HOMIE :thumbsup:*


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 17 2008, 08:45 PM~11368231
> *SOUNDS LIKE YOU GUYS HAD FUN TODAY......DID SOMEONE SAY.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 








































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 17 2008, 08:45 PM~11368231
> *SOUNDS LIKE YOU GUYS HAD FUN TODAY......DID SOMEONE SAY.....
> 
> 
> ...



*WHEN'S ROUND 2*


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 17 2008, 08:47 PM~11368251
> *WHEN'S ROUND 2
> *


cant set a date just yet  but believe me there will be a round 2 uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

*EDDIE QUIT ACTIN SWOOP UP SOME* 








*ITS YOUR B-DAY 2MORROW GET FADED CALL IN YOU ONLY GET A B-DAY ONCE A YEAR HOMIE IM SWIGGING 4 U*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 17 2008, 08:35 PM~11368132
> *wheres the vid? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOcjlzaUuuc


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 17 2008, 08:45 PM~11368231
> *SOUNDS LIKE YOU GUYS HAD FUN TODAY......DID SOMEONE SAY.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

be back later............


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 17 2008, 08:58 PM~11368358
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOcjlzaUuuc
> *


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 17 2008, 09:00 PM~11368387
> *be back later............
> *


Can we get a little more arm and a little more play so youre homies car will toss  It looks like it binding up and not getting any shaft?Another win for Chris.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

not taking sides, just showing the facts....
:0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 17 2008, 09:50 PM~11368875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

and this was 2 hours later at the Santa Ana show....first place..$300.00


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 17 2008, 09:52 PM~11368893
> *and this was 2 hours later at the Santa Ana show....first place..$300.00
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

dam that car keeps on going and going! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Aug 17 2008, 10:03 PM~11368998
> *dam that car keeps on going and going! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

built right using good products....................

KOOLAID COILS............AND BLACK MAGIC PISTON...................

OWNER BUILT!!!!


----------



## SilverServer81 (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 17 2008, 11:09 PM~11369059
> *built right using good products....................
> 
> KOOLAID COILS............AND BLACK MAGIC PISTON...................
> ...


You runnin a square dump to the front mufasa? Or italian?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

square


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 17 2008, 10:27 PM~11369194
> *square
> *


congrats on the win ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Aug 17 2008, 10:51 PM~11369391
> *congrats on the win ... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

sounds like the homies regal was starving for fluid. u can hear the pumphead a couple times spinning freely. unless it was foam inside the tank...


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 17 2008, 09:09 PM~11369059
> *built right using good products....................
> 
> KOOLAID COILS............AND BLACK MAGIC PISTON...................
> ...


 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:thumbsup: nice hop


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 17 2008, 10:02 PM~11368991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DON'T TRIP FAMILY GOING TO MAKE A COMBACK SOON


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

FOUND THIS ON ANOTHER TOPIC, THOUGHT ID SHARE...........THE SANTA ANA HOP......


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 17 2008, 08:08 PM~11368459
> *Can we get a little more arm and a little more play so youre homies car will toss   It looks like it binding up and not getting any shaft?Another win for Chris.
> *


add some arm! :thumbsup: another win for chris! whats up :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 18 2008, 11:02 AM~11371185
> *FOUND THIS ON ANOTHER TOPIC, THOUGHT ID SHARE...........THE SANTA ANA HOP......
> 
> 
> ...


Man that hop was a joke. Other than your ride and the one before it the rest are just a bunch of weighted junk or bagged crap.


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

its good to see people having a good honest hop without any violence the way it should be letting the cars do da talking :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Aug 18 2008, 01:37 PM~11374037
> *its good to see people having a good honest hop without any violence the way it should be letting the cars do da talking :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X10000000000000


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Aug 18 2008, 10:24 AM~11371784
> *add some arm! :thumbsup: another win for chris! whats up :biggrin:
> *


more like a new frame  :no: :no: its all in fun and games. I'LL BE BACK WITH MORE THEN JUST A WEEK TO GET THE CAR READY!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

Congrats. on the double win Mufasa thanks for driving to O C ,winning the singles category taking my money and leaving in less that 2 hrs. :biggrin: You are a man of your word by showing up, If youre ever short on cash just come down to OC its easy money. 


( snoop owner Highend hydraulics) holding the ruler on vid.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91+Aug 18 2008, 10:24 AM~11371784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS SNOOP............IT WAS FUN......DAMN IT WAS HOT!!!........AND UMMMMMMMM YEAH..............IM STILL KINDA SHORT ON CASH........... :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Aug 18 2008, 02:37 PM~11374037
> *its good to see people having a good honest hop without any violence the way it should be letting the cars do da talking :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Aug 19 2008, 07:52 AM~11380608
> *
> *


BACK BUMPER JUAN SAYS HE LOOKIN FOR U!!! :0 :0 :0 



SEEN HIM SUNDAY AFTERNOON............... :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 19 2008, 10:53 AM~11382601
> *BACK BUMPER JUAN SAYS HE LOOKIN FOR U!!! :0  :0  :0
> SEEN HIM SUNDAY AFTERNOON............... :biggrin:
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: THATS ALL I HEAR FROM HIM ........
BY THE WAY THE HOMIE CHALIO WILL BE READY SOON HOMIE DONT EVEN TRIP  :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 19 2008, 11:53 AM~11382601
> *BACK BUMPER JUAN SAYS HE LOOKIN FOR U!!! :0  :0  :0
> SEEN HIM SUNDAY AFTERNOON............... :biggrin:
> *


he finally abandoned ship with his one man car club i hear :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS+Aug 19 2008, 12:14 PM~11382813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 19 2008, 10:53 AM~11382601
> *BACK BUMPER JUAN SAYS HE LOOKIN FOR U!!! :0  :0  :0
> SEEN HIM SUNDAY AFTERNOON............... :biggrin:
> *


I'm here homie... I'm not running... :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Aug 19 2008, 01:16 PM~11383450
> *I'm here homie... I'm not running...  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0  i dont have his # to relay the message................

maybe ill see him next sunday.......... :cheesy:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

*rics nightmare!!*
Posts: 3,752
Joined: Aug 2005
From: L.A. 

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 19 2008, 01:20 PM~11383500
> *rics nightmare!!
> Posts: 3,752
> Joined: Aug 2005
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: are the men still whistling at u in elevators??????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 19 2008, 01:22 PM~11382908
> *he finally abandoned ship with his one man car club i hear  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YUP HE DID..... LOOKS LIKE HE GOT TIRED OF BEING A ONE MAN CLUB AND ROLLING AROUND BY HIMSELF...... SO NOW HE HAS FRIENDS


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 19 2008, 01:21 PM~11383514
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: are the men still whistling at u in elevators??????? :0  :0  :0
> *


no but its good to see im still on your mind


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 19 2008, 01:22 PM~11383529
> *no but its good to see im still on your mind
> *


 :uh: :uh: u have a real soft side............dreaming of men whistling at u..........and then wondering if ur in my mind.......... :ugh: :ugh: 

GO BACK IN SOMEONES POCKET.......... :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: MUFASA, *HIGHENDHYDRAULICS*, CHALIO, W H A T



:0 :0 I NEED SOME MORE MONEY!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 19 2008, 01:23 PM~11383551
> *:uh:  :uh: u have a real soft side............dreaming of men whistling at u..........and then wondering if ur in my mind.......... :ugh:  :ugh:
> 
> GO BACK IN SOMEONES POCKET.......... :0
> *


naw face it your still worried about me, its okay we all see it!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 19 2008, 01:27 PM~11383598
> *naw face it your still worried about me, its okay we all see it!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 









































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

:biggrin: like i said you called me out with out me even having my car ready, i wasnt trippin i still stepped up to it. let me finish up on what i need to do and i'll go lookin for you when its ready


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 19 2008, 01:33 PM~11383672
> *:biggrin: like i said you called me out with out me even having my car ready, i wasnt trippin i still stepped up to it. let me finish up on what i need to do and i'll go lookin for you when its ready
> *


 :0 by then rumor has it Chris is gonna be double pump radical 14 batts lol hitting 90+ 






















































































































































































lol jk sounded good :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 19 2008, 12:18 PM~11383478
> *:0  :0  :0   i dont have his # to relay the message................
> 
> maybe ill see him next sunday.......... :cheesy:
> *


Every sunday me and my members see him and he don't say anything to us... I just know that foo PUNK BITCH to come look for me...


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Aug 19 2008, 01:46 PM~11383804
> *:0  by then rumor has it Chris is gonna be double pump radical 14 batts lol hitting 90+
> lol jk sounded good :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 18 2008, 09:02 AM~11371185
> *FOUND THIS ON ANOTHER TOPIC, THOUGHT ID SHARE...........THE SANTA ANA HOP......
> 
> 
> ...


 I SEE IT :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO+Aug 19 2008, 01:48 PM~11383826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 juans homie.............. :0 :0 ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 19 2008, 01:29 PM~11384191
> *:0  :0  :0 juans homie.............. :0  :0 ^^^^^^^^^^^
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Aug 19 2008, 02:37 PM~11384269
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry: :uh:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

what up people


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

shit looks like my topics crackin again uffin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 19 2008, 03:07 PM~11384539
> *shit looks like my topics crackin again uffin:
> *


 :yes: congrats...................... :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 19 2008, 02:07 PM~11384539
> *shit looks like my topics crackin again uffin:
> *


You want a box of cookie for that :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Aug 19 2008, 07:35 PM~11387371
> *You want a box of cookie for that  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Aug 19 2008, 01:46 PM~11383804
> *:0  by then rumor has it Chris is gonna be double pump radical 14 batts lol hitting 90+
> lol jk sounded good :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 I HEARD A SIMILAR RUMOR................ :0 :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

ALL I KNOW IS THAT PEOPLE ARE WORRIED ABOUT THE FAMILY WE ON POEPLE'S MINDS

 

THEY HATE ON US CUZ WE DOING SOMETHIN RIGHT


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Aug 19 2008, 07:35 PM~11387371
> *You want a box of cookie for that  :biggrin:
> *


hells yeah make it some double stuffed oreos uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 19 2008, 01:33 PM~11383672
> *:biggrin: like i said you called me out with out me even having my car ready, i wasnt trippin i still stepped up to it. let me finish up on what i need to do and i'll go lookin for you when its ready
> *


:uh: :uh: I TOLD U MANY TIMES IF U WERENT READY, WE COULD SET IT FOR A LATER DATE..............U SAID BRING IT.............

SO DONT CRY ABOUT IT!! :twak: 

EVEN THE NIGHT B4 I SAID THE SAME THING, CUZ I WANTED TO GO TO SANTA ANA AND TRY AND GET THAT MONEY.........BUT U SAID U WERE READY SO I HAD TO DRIVE ALL THE WAY TO ELYSIAN, THEN ALL THE WAY 2 SANTA ANA.........THEN TO THE SPOT OFF GRAND.....................


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal+Aug 16 2008, 10:18 PM~11362684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 20 2008, 08:25 AM~11391936
> *:uh:  :uh: I TOLD U MANY TIMES IF U WERENT READY, WE COULD SET IT FOR A LATER DATE..............U SAID BRING IT.............
> 
> SO DONT CRY ABOUT IT!! :twak:
> ...


you want a cookie :uh: :uh: :uh: like i said i didnt realize my frame was cracked :twak: no cryin here homie I WILL BE BACK, DONT TRIP ENJOY THE CROWN WHILE YOU HAVE IT CUZ ONCE IM READY ITS BACK TO THE CAGE FOR YOU CHEETAH GIRL :uh:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 20 2008, 08:23 AM~11392291
> *you want a cookie :uh: :uh: :uh: like i said i didnt realize my frame was cracked :twak: no cryin here homie I WILL BE BACK, DONT TRIP  ENJOY THE CROWN WHILE YOU HAVE IT CUZ ONCE IM READY ITS BACK TO THE CAGE FOR YOU CHEETAH GIRL :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

THIS TOPIC IS LIKE THE TELENOVELA "UGLY BETTY" :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

esta cabron up in here lol :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 20 2008, 09:23 AM~11392291
> *you want a cookie :uh: :uh: :uh: like i said i didnt realize my frame was cracked :twak: no cryin here homie I WILL BE BACK, DONT TRIP  ENJOY THE CROWN WHILE YOU HAVE IT CUZ ONCE IM READY ITS BACK TO THE CAGE FOR YOU CHEETAH GIRL :uh:
> *


ONLY CAGE I BEEN IN , IS JAIL................AND U AINT SENDING ME THERE............OR ARE U???? :scrutinize: 



























AND FUCK UR COOKIE :angry: I NEVER EVEN GOT MY PLATE OF CHICKEN....... :angry:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 20 2008, 05:50 PM~11396645
> *ONLY CAGE I BEEN IN , IS JAIL................AND U AINT SENDING ME THERE............OR ARE U???? :scrutinize:
> AND FUCK UR COOKIE :angry: I NEVER EVEN GOT MY PLATE OF CHICKEN....... :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 naw i was thinkin more of the zoo mr lion king  

as for the chicken like i said you were to busy shooting your reality show :uh: :uh:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 20 2008, 06:27 PM~11396972
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  naw i was thinkin more of the zoo mr lion king
> 
> as for the chicken like i said you were to busy shooting your you requested..............
> ...


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 20 2008, 08:55 PM~11398303
> *just as you requested..............
> 
> AND UR THE ONE WHO BELONGS IN THE ZOO ...........Ricky Raccoon
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :rant: :rant: :rant: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 20 2008, 08:59 PM~11398334
> *:0  :0  :0 :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BETTER HOPE ANIMAL CONTROL DONT FIND YOU............ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

6 Members: MUFASA, DELTORO HYDRAULICS, SupremeAir, BlackMagicHydraulics, ricndaregal, sureñosbluez


:0 :0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

DAmn this topic is always off the HOOK


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 20 2008, 09:13 PM~11398475
> *DAmn this topic is always off the HOOK
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 20 2008, 10:13 PM~11398481
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Chris you must have Inter-net in your car, All that driving and still on the computer...Lowriding into the 21 century :0 


Sup Homies :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 20 2008, 09:17 PM~11398545
> *Chris you must have Inter-net in your car, All that driving and still on the computer...Lowriding into the 21 century :0
> Sup Homies :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 20 2008, 09:13 PM~11398481
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 20 2008, 09:24 PM~11398624
> *:yes:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 20 2008, 09:17 PM~11398545
> *Chris you must have Inter-net in your car, All that driving and still on the computer...Lowriding into the 21 century :0
> Sup Homies :biggrin:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 20 2008, 10:17 PM~11398545
> *Chris you must have Inter-net in your car, All that driving and still on the computer...Lowriding into the 21 century :0
> Sup Homies :biggrin:
> *



lol i got it in my car. fucking phone does everything but order the hooker 4 u lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

u got one car with fuckin 20's on the back and 13's up front, then another has the back tires flat...


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 20 2008, 07:08 AM~11392700
> *THIS TOPIC IS LIKE THE TELENOVELA "UGLY BETTY" :biggrin:
> *



Betty La Fea..  :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 20 2008, 09:08 PM~11398434
> *BETTER HOPE ANIMAL CONTROL DONT FIND YOU............ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: wuamp wamp wump :thumbsdown:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 20 2008, 06:07 AM~11391501
> *hells yeah make it some double stuffed oreos uffin: :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Aug 21 2008, 01:50 AM~11400548
> *Betty La Fea..   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: some one know about soap operas huh :no:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 21 2008, 01:54 PM~11404584
> *:biggrin:  some one know about soap operas huh :no:
> *


LOOK WHO BROUGHT IT UP :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 21 2008, 07:36 PM~11407559
> *LOOK WHO BROUGHT IT UP  :0
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 21 2008, 01:24 AM~11400163
> *u got one car with fuckin 20's on the back and 13's up front, then another has the back tires flat...
> *



what no takers on this one? lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 21 2008, 06:53 AM~11400955
> *:uh: wuamp wamp wump :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh: :uh: u ready yet??.............its going on a week............... :uh: 

HURRY UP.....I WANT ONE LAST HOP WITH U..............IM THINKING OF RETIRING THE CAR.........


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 22 2008, 06:14 PM~11414982
> *:uh:  :uh: u ready yet??.............its going on a week............... :uh:
> 
> HURRY UP.....I WANT ONE LAST HOP WITH U..............IM THINKING OF RETIRING THE CAR.........
> *


 :nono:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 22 2008, 06:18 PM~11415019
> *:nono:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*YOU CAN'T RETIRE THE CAR YET!!!!! :twak: YOU GOT'S UNFINISHED BUZZINESS!!!! NOR CAL SLANG :biggrin: *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 22 2008, 09:34 PM~11416656
> *YOU CAN'T RETIRE THE CAR YET!!!!!  :twak: YOU GOT'S UNFINISHED BUZZINESS!!!! NOR CAL SLANG :biggrin:
> *


man.......but the car is tired............9yrs on stress points only..................daily driven...........time to build another..........


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 22 2008, 09:37 PM~11416677
> *man.......but the car is tired............9yrs on stress points only..................daily driven...........time to build another..........
> *



:0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*Well, if you do retire the car and build another one good luck :thumbsup: *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 22 2008, 09:47 PM~11416736
> *Well, if you do retire the car and build another one good luck :thumbsup:
> *


thanks........


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 22 2008, 09:37 PM~11416677
> *man.......but the car is tired............9yrs on stress points only..................daily driven...........time to build another..........
> *


Well I'm going to Hayward next week Cris , all I got to do is take the trailer even Jordan came out of retirement and won 3 more chips J/K homie . :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 22 2008, 10:49 PM~11416748
> *thanks........
> *



i think even if the money is right for the car i bet it would be hard to part away with a piece of the family. thats watchers ride


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm+Aug 22 2008, 10:38 PM~11417065-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well what i was thinking was to get another g-body..........perferably just a body n frame.........and swap all my suspension over including interior and rag top.........just do a different color.......all stress points and get another 9 yrs outta the new car........lol....

and b4 dropping the engine in , wrap the whole belly..........id rather not sell the car and leave the last couple tricks i done to the car for myself............


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 23 2008, 11:23 AM~11418827
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> and b4 dropping the engine in , wrap the whole belly..........id rather not sell the car and leave the last couple tricks i done to the car for myself............
> *


u can share them with me if it makes u feel any better lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2008, 10:45 AM~11418939
> *u can share them with me if it makes u feel any better lol
> *


u looked at the car urself....................u just didnt pay attention........


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 22 2008, 05:14 PM~11414982
> *:uh:  :uh: u ready yet??.............its going on a week............... :uh:
> 
> HURRY UP.....I WANT ONE LAST HOP WITH U..............IM THINKING OF RETIRING THE CAR.........
> *


damn :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 23 2008, 11:56 AM~11418997
> *u looked at the car urself....................u just didnt pay attention........
> *



haha ya i looked at the car. i wasnt inspecting for any tips and tricks. i just wanted to check the bitch out, nice car..... plus i feel awkwards looking for shit like that....kinda like cheating and shit. i wont take anything away from you or ur car. if wish to tell then its on ur terms. im not gonna go steal what u did.... ive got too much respect towards others than to go around like a spy


----------



## CHINOacrossTHEst. (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 22 2008, 09:37 PM~11416677
> *man.......but the car is tired............9yrs on stress points only..................daily driven...........time to build another..........
> *


if you're retiring the car give it to your neighbor!! lol!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHINOacrossTHEst. (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 22 2008, 06:14 PM~11414982
> *:uh:  :uh: u ready yet??.............its going on a week............... :uh:
> 
> HURRY UP.....I WANT ONE LAST HOP WITH U..............IM THINKING OF RETIRING THE CAR.........
> *


OH SHIT!! ANOTHER HOPP???


----------



## CHINOacrossTHEst. (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 22 2008, 07:10 PM~11415427
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINOacrossTHEst._@Aug 23 2008, 04:21 PM~11420447
> *if you're retiring the car give it to your neighbor!! lol!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


anyone in particular in mind??????????


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2008, 03:35 PM~11420257
> *haha ya i looked at the car.  i wasnt inspecting for any tips and tricks.  i just wanted to check the bitch out, nice car..... plus i feel awkwards looking for shit like that....kinda like cheating and shit.  i wont take anything away from you or ur car. if wish to tell then its on ur terms.  im not gonna go steal what u did.... ive got too much respect towards others than to go around like a spy
> *


i meant lock up wise................


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Aug 23 2008, 12:12 PM~11419294
> *damn  :0
> *


tell the raccoon to come outta the woods.............. :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 23 2008, 05:53 PM~11420622
> *i meant lock up wise................
> *



oh ya u told me what u had done which works well lol.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 23 2008, 03:55 PM~11420634
> *tell the raccoon to come outta the woods.............. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 23 2008, 10:23 AM~11418827
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> well what i was thinking was to get another g-body..........perferably just a body n frame.........and swap all my suspension over including interior and rag top.........just do a different color.......all stress points and get another 9 yrs outta the new car........lol....
> 
> ...


i fixeded it :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 25 2008, 01:22 PM~11433243
> *i fixeded it :0 :0 :0
> *


 :uh: sore loser........................u got me confused with ur member *chalio*...!!!! :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 25 2008, 02:42 PM~11433866
> *:uh: sore loser........................u got me confused with ur member chalio...!!!! :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 whats this retirement shit im readin? all of a sudden after all the years, you finally got someone comin for that ass and now you wanna change things up :uh: :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 25 2008, 02:49 PM~11433964
> *:0  :0  whats this retirement shit im readin? all of a sudden after all the years, you finally got someone comin for that ass and now you wanna change things up  :uh: :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: LISTEN YOUNG PUP..............EARN SOME STRIPES ON THE STREETS AND SOME SHOWS..................THEN TALK SHIT.............


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

FUCKING RACCOON..........THE STRIPES ON UR BACK DONT COUNT!! :angry:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

i see i hit a nerve


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 25 2008, 02:55 PM~11434021
> *i see i hit a nerve
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NEVER...................


FUCK IT...ILL RETIRE IT AFTER I WHOOP UR ASS AGAIN........HOWS THAT??????




GOTTA GET BACK 2 WORK............WORKN ON THE RACCOON STOMPER!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 25 2008, 02:57 PM~11434044
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NEVER...................
> FUCK IT...ILL RETIRE IT AFTER I WHOOP UR ASS AGAIN........HOWS THAT??????
> GOTTA GET BACK 2 WORK............WORKN ON THE RACCOON STOMPER!!!
> *


you sounding more and more like this everyday






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 25 2008, 06:01 PM~11434087
> *you sounding more and more like this everyday
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:no:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 25 2008, 01:42 PM~11433866
> *:uh: sore loser........................u got me confused with ur member chalio...!!!! :0  :0
> *


Hey homie you already saw my trunk last time :angry:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Aug 25 2008, 09:18 PM~11438307
> *Hey homie you already saw my trunk last time  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: but ric said..................well...............forget it.......... :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 25 2008, 09:42 PM~11438556
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: but ric said..................well...............forget it.......... :biggrin:
> *


ric said i dont know what he got in his trunk :uh: :uh: *I DONT SPEND MY TIME WORRYING BOUT OTHER PEOPLES CARS AND WHAT THEY DOIN CUZ I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT ANOTHER MANS BUSINESS. *


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 25 2008, 09:57 PM~11438675
> *ric said i dont know what he got in his trunk :uh: :uh: I DONT SPEND MY TIME WORRYING BOUT OTHER PEOPLES CARS AND WHAT THEY DOIN CUZ I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT ANOTHER MANS BUSINESS.
> *


my bad i shouldnt of said that last part cuz thats the whole reason behind this topic :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 25 2008, 08:42 PM~11438556
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: but ric said..................well...............forget it.......... :biggrin:
> *


You want me to show you my trunk again or take a pix :uh:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 25 2008, 10:19 PM~11438850
> *my bad i shouldnt of said that last part cuz thats the whole reason behind this topic :0 :0 :0 :0  :uh:
> *


 :uh: WHAT A DUMPTRUCK!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Aug 25 2008, 10:24 PM~11438886
> *You want me to show you my trunk again or take a pix  :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize: TAKE VIDEO...... :cheesy: PULL SOME SHIT OUT AND PUT IT BACK TOGETHER AND THEN HOP THE CAR......... :cheesy: 


LOL.................


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 26 2008, 08:19 AM~11441033
> *:scrutinize: TAKE VIDEO...... :cheesy: PULL SOME SHIT OUT AND PUT IT BACK TOGETHER AND THEN HOP THE CAR......... :cheesy:
> LOL.................
> *


Okay......... :thumbsup: ......... anything else? :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Aug 26 2008, 01:51 PM~11443410
> *Okay......... :thumbsup: ......... anything else?  :biggrin:
> *


im craving a ice cold corona.............


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 26 2008, 01:02 PM~11443515
> *im craving a ice cold corona.............
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Aug 26 2008, 08:20 PM~11446999
> *:cheesy:
> *


wheres the raccoon??.........:dunno: .........been real quiet up in here...........


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 26 2008, 03:02 PM~11443515
> *im craving a ice cold corona.............
> *


lol from the heat ur getting, id bet your craving anything invovling ICE lol and COLD


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

* :wave: WHAT'S UP PEEP'S I HAVEN'T BEEN ON THIS TOPIC FOR A MINUTE HAVE I MISSED ANYTHING :biggrin: *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 28 2008, 09:22 PM~11467093
> * :wave:  WHAT'S UP PEEP'S I HAVEN'T BEEN ON THIS TOPIC FOR A MINUTE HAVE I MISSED ANYTHING :biggrin:
> *


not a damn thing homie....................the raccoon acting more like a bear............hes hibernating now............ :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 28 2008, 10:46 PM~11468238
> *not a damn thing homie....................the raccoon acting more like a bear............hes hibernating now............ :biggrin:
> *


naw im tryin to practice your cheetah moves and become quiet before the strike :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 29 2008, 06:17 AM~11469549
> *naw im tryin to practice your cheetah moves and become quiet before the strike :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 31 2008, 09:49 PM~11486817
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 29 2008, 06:17 AM~11469549
> *naw im tryin to practice your cheetah moves and become quiet before the strike :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


STILL NOT YET?????????


CAN I RETIRE THE CAR ALREADY........???.U TAKING TOO LONG......... :uh:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 31 2008, 09:57 PM~11486875
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

DAM IS THE NOVELA OVER


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2008, 08:16 AM~11566099
> *DAM IS THE NOVELA OVER
> *


yep.............ur homie gave up!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 10 2008, 02:18 PM~11569350
> *yep.............ur homie gave up!! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 10 2008, 03:18 PM~11569350
> *yep.............ur homie gave up!! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


never that just got other business to address before i get back to workin on the car uffin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 10 2008, 04:31 PM~11569909
> *never that just got other business to address before i get back to workin on the car uffin:
> *


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

WHEN'S THE RE-MATCH? I GOT $100 ON RICNDAREGAL


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Sep 10 2008, 04:49 PM~11570049
> *WHEN'S THE RE-MATCH? I GOT $100 ON RICNDAREGAL
> *


 :uh: :uh: u need 2 get a $100 b4 u can bet a $100 :uh: :uh:


----------



## THE TERMINATOR (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 10 2008, 04:51 PM~11570059
> *:uh:  :uh: u need 2 get a $100 b4 u can bet a $100 :uh:  :uh:
> *


COME ON CUZ YOU KNOW WHAT I GOT :uh: YOU HAD BETTER PAY UP WHEN YOU GET BROKE OFF BY RIC. I DON'T WANT TO HAVE TO SEND MY COMPA'S OUT THERE TO COLLECT FROM YOU BECAUSE IT WILL NOT BE A PRETTY SIGHT


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Sep 10 2008, 04:52 PM~11570072
> *COME ON CUZ YOU KNOW WHAT I GOT :uh:  YOU HAD BETTER PAY UP WHEN YOU GET BROKE OFF BY RIC. I DON'T WANT TO HAVE TO SEND MY COMPA'S OUT THERE TO COLLECT FROM YOU BECAUSE IT WILL NOT BE A PRETTY SIGHT
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 10 2008, 02:18 PM~11569350
> *yep.............ur homie gave up!! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:nono:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 11 2008, 09:08 AM~11575594
> *:nono:
> *


so u saying hes ready??..:scrutinize: .its been like a month or something........ :dunno:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 11 2008, 05:10 PM~11579986
> *so u saying hes ready??..:scrutinize: .its been like a month or something........  :dunno:
> *


DONT TRIP HOMEBOY IT WILL BE OUT SOON


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 16 2008, 02:36 PM~11617830
> *DONT TRIP HOMEBOY  IT WILL BE OUT SOON
> *


 :0 :0 :0 



































:uh: ILL BELIEVE IT WHEN I SEE IT................


----------



## SilverServer81 (Oct 19, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SilverServer81_@Sep 16 2008, 04:30 PM~11618727
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SilverServer81 (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 16 2008, 05:43 PM~11618864
> *:wave:
> *


sup pimpin. You going to the supershow?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SilverServer81_@Sep 16 2008, 06:48 PM~11620087
> *sup pimpin. You going to the supershow?
> *


maybe............i might be doing interviews............






























ummmmmmmmmm.......dont ask.........


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 16 2008, 08:50 PM~11620755
> *maybe............i might be doing interviews............
> ummmmmmmmmm.......dont ask.........
> *


POR QUE


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 16 2008, 11:34 PM~11622774
> *POR QUE
> *


 :nono: i said dont ask.......


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 17 2008, 01:17 AM~11622985
> *:nono: i said dont ask.......
> *



ya at the fuckin bottom of the message lol. naw i seen it though, just figure i had to anyways lol.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 16 2008, 01:40 PM~11617866
> *:0  :0  :0
> :uh: ILL BELIEVE IT WHEN I SEE IT................
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 17 2008, 03:57 PM~11628264
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: u back again?? :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

come back when rics ready!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 17 2008, 02:58 PM~11628266
> *:uh: u back again?? :biggrin:
> *


AND :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

tell the raccoon hurry up!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 17 2008, 02:58 PM~11628268
> *come back when rics ready!!
> *


 :uh: OK


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 17 2008, 04:00 PM~11628288
> *:uh:  OK
> 
> *


 i know........it will be a while............ :uh:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 17 2008, 03:06 PM~11628340
> *i know........it will be a while............ :uh:
> *


:dunno: :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 18 2008, 02:15 PM~11636841
> *:dunno: :0
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 18 2008, 08:50 PM~11640515
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


CLEAN OUT YOUR INBOX OR THE MONKEY GETS IT IN THE HEAD, AND I KNOW PEOPLE WILL PAY FOR THE BRAINS :0 :0 :0 :0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZk7EK8aD44


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 22 2008, 03:30 PM~11667652
> *CLEAN OUT YOUR INBOX OR THE MONKEY GETS IT IN THE HEAD, AND I KNOW PEOPLE WILL PAY FOR THE BRAINS :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZk7EK8aD44
> ...


 :uh: :uh: I AINT WATCHING THAT LONG ASS VIDEO.............. :uh:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 17 2008, 03:06 PM~11628340
> *i know........it will be a while............ :uh:
> *



THE FAMILY DON'T BACK DOWN WE GET DOWN  :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 22 2008, 06:22 PM~11669464
> *THE FAMILY DON'T BACK DOWN WE GET DOWN  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: TATTOO..........GO BACK 2 THE ISLAND................ :0 :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 05:28 PM~11669529
> *:uh: TATTOO..........GO BACK 2 THE ISLAND................ :0  :0
> *


:roflmao: WTF YOU GONNA START WITH THAT TO :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 22 2008, 06:35 PM~11669606
> *:roflmao: WTF YOU GONNA START WITH THAT TO  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

WHAT'S POPPIN RICK HOW'S THE CAR COMING ALONG.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

its a quiet storm for right now. next month i'll be full throttle. just stackin chips to do the vegas run uffin: any of you guys goin out there?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 22 2008, 09:29 PM~11671925
> *its a quiet storm for right now. next month i'll be full throttle. just stackin chips to do the vegas run uffin: any of you guys goin out there?
> *


I DON'T KNOW YET IF ANYONE'S GOING I'M JUST LIKE YOU SAVING UP SOME CASH FOR MY PROJECT WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 22 2008, 09:32 PM~11671959
> *I DON'T KNOW YET IF ANYONE'S GOING I'M JUST LIKE YOU SAVING UP SOME CASH FOR MY PROJECT WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS.
> *


shit i been tryin to put a lil away at a time for the project as well uffin: just felt like i went on a spending spree in july/august on her and felt i needed to take this month off and give my mind, thought and pocket a break before i get to taking her apart uffin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 22 2008, 08:44 PM~11672074
> *shit i been tryin to put a lil away at a time for the project as well uffin: just felt like i went on a spending spree in july/august on her and felt i needed to take this month off and give my mind, thought and pocket a break before i get to taking her apart uffin:
> *


WILL BE WORTH IT IN THE END FAMILY


----------

